# Obtaining up-to-date Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America (BMW CDs)



## cbrxx99 (Mar 8, 2007)

*navigation cd's*

*READ ME, PLEASE...
I have gone through this discussion today (October, 2009) and thinned it out by removing about 100 'back and forth' messages about "who has a CD for lower Arkansas", etc. 
What is left is the "meat" of the discussion, which are posts that speak to the compatability of BMW CDs with the Phaeton navigation system.
Michael*


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:04 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (cbrxx99)*

Version 2 is old. Version 1 is really old. 
The Phaeton and some BMW's use similar CD's. I bought a 2006 BMW cd from eBay. It works fine.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_The Phaeton and some BMW's use similar CD's.

That is a very good observation. In fact, the only change I would make to it would be to say "The Phaeton and some BMWs from the same era (2001 to 2005, roughly) use *exactly *the same CDs."
So, the trick would probably be to drop around to a large BMW dealer and find out which of their vehicles use multiple CDs (set of 7 or 8 for North America) for navigation. Try one in the Phaeton player, if it works, then that is the set to buy. 
The same cartography company (Navteq) supplies both BMW and VW media.
Let us know what the model spec is for the BMW whose CDs work in the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (jimay)*

In Europe you can purchase updated mapping CDs for the VDO Dayton system used in the Phaeton. The mapping data can either be from Navteq or TeleAtlas. All Europe comes on 8 or 9 CDs for around GBP 160; eBay is a bit cheaper. The VDO Dayton system is also used in a range of vehicles, including BMW as you've stated - see http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/...stems
In the USA, it looks like only Navteq mapping is available, via their webshop at USD 249.
My Audi S8 had a CD based system which used TeleAtlas mapping. I was able to backup my CDs using a program called Alcohol 120 - see http://www.alcohol-soft.com/
For more info on UK/Europe mapping, follow this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2

_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_Version 2 is old. Version 1 is really old. 
The Phaeton and some BMW's use similar CD's. I bought a 2006 BMW cd from eBay. It works fine.



_Modified by adamkodish at 12:43 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: navigation cd's (adamkodish)*

I have a Land Rover Range Rover 2001 edition Nav CD and it works fine in the Phaeton - although it's a bit old. So add Land Rover to the list of compatible discs.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_The VDO Dayton system is also used in a range of vehicles, including BMW as you've stated - see http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/...stems

Adam, thanks very much for posting that information, I am sure it will be of great use to everyone in the future. Just in case there are ever problems with that link in the future, I have posted a screen-shot below - this indicates which vehicle navigation systems are all of the same genre, and use the same discs. Although I think we can probably be 99% confident that navigation CDs are interchangeable between all these vehicles, it would probably be a good idea to do some 'due diligence' and just borrow a CD from one of these vehicles and pop it in your Phaeton first, to make sure it works OK, before spending a couple of hundred dollars to order a new set.
Perhaps we could use this discussion thread to keep a record of which CDs from other vehicles are known to work in the Phaeton navigation system.
Michael
*Similar Systems, suggesting interchangeable navigation discs (cartography)*


----------



## JCD (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (adamkodish)*

Having read all the threads, there is very little re a comparison between Navteq or TeleAtlas products. Conclusion seemed to be that they are much the same - is there any more to say?
ie is the interface exactly the same when in the Phaeton?
Other than price, how does one choose?
TMC coding the same (assuming that one purchases the appropriate version)?
For those of you who moved from VW Navteq to TeleAtlas, is the only difference the TMC codes for the UK? I assume that VW Navteq to new Navteq with TCM is the same but with slightly newer maps?
Prices on the official sites seem to vary as per earlier posts, however on ebay the prices are much closer. Just trying to make a decision!
Thanks
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (JCD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCD* »_Having read all the threads, there is very little re a comparison between Navteq or TeleAtlas products. Conclusion seemed to be that they are much the same - is there any more to say? ie is the interface exactly the same when in the Phaeton?

John:
The answer to your question is more complex that you might think. There are quite a few variables involved here.
*1) Cartographic Content* - what you see on the screen of the navigation device is less than 10% of the actual data stored on the disc that contains the cartography. The other 90% of the cartographic content consists of what are called "road attributes". These include things such as number of lanes, speed limitations, turn limitations, weight limitations (for trucks), time of day restrictions, number of stop signs, traffic lights, and roundabouts per mile (this affects travel speed) and so forth. The quantity and quality of the road attribute data makes a huge difference to the quality of the routing guidance that the navigation device provides you with.
Personally, I prefer Navteq data - in their high end products, they have excellent road attribute data for urban areas. This is, however, a very subjective opinion. What is objective is this: A cartography company can create a vector map by digitizing air photos or information put in the public domain (or purchased) from governments, but unless they actually drive the roads themselves with their survey crew and collect attributes, the quality of the routing guidance provided will be poor.
*2) Formatting for different systems* - All automotive navigation systems use cartographic data that is purchased from one of the 2 or 3 companies that makeup the worldwide oligopoly of cartographic providers (Navteq, Tele-Atlas, etc.), but these companies probably publish the same data in 100 different formats to suite 100 different generations and models of nav system. Hence, a Touareg CD will not work in a Phaeton (different formatting of the same darn data), but certain BMW CDs will (same formatting of the same darn data). The differences in formatting are intentional on behalf of the navigation hardware manufacturers, who, with the single exception of Garmin, want to have a proprietary format to allow them to keep prices high. Consider that Garmin will sell you an annual upgrade of the highest quality cartography from Navteq covering all of Europe (including former Eastern Europe) for only $75 a year - then look at what the car companies want for an update of a single country.
*3) TMC Support* - this is another matter entirely. In short, the TMC providers in countries that have 'pay for service' TMC (e.g. UK, France and USA) collect their money by having the cartography providers scoop a royalty for them on the sale of every navigation CD that supports TMC in paid markets. In countries that offer free TMC as a matter of public policy (all of Europe except UK and France), TMC support on the navigation CD is provided automatically, at no additional charge. Hence the reason that you have two choices in the UK - with or without TMC support - but only one choice in Germany, Switzerland, etc. - TMC support is included automatically and at no extra charge.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Navigation CD file structure*

Does anyone have a sat-nav CD for their Phaeton that has a TPD directory on it (when viewed using a PC or Mac)?


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Navigation CD file structure (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Does anyone have a sat-nav CD for their Phaeton that has a TPD directory on it (when viewed using a PC or Mac)?

cant see it on mine http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Jim,
Can you give us a part number for the BMW cd.
Thanks!

The disc says:
BMW On-Board
Navigation System
North Central
2006.2








There's a Navteq On Board logo and the number below it is S0001-0113-602



_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:06 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: navigation cd's (jimay)*

I was told there was no difference between the 2S and the BMW one showed here. Can anyone confirm or correct?


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (dzier)*

I think the 2s is a 2005 vintage disk. My Version 1 disks say 2004.


_Modified by jimay at 5:24 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_I think the 2s is a 2004 vintage disk.

Check the copyright date on the Phaeton 2s navigation CD. If my memory serves me correctly, the 2s Phaeton CD was released in 2005, which means it likely contains data that was compiled towards the end of 2004.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (PanEuropean)*

I am using a UK 2006/7 TMC enabled CD from a LandRover - it works fine, including the TMC re-routing.
This CD is equipped with the later version points of interest (POIs) stored in the TPD directory structure. However, I have proven by trial and error that the hardware uses the POIs stored in the single large carindb file. This means that adding custom POIs to work on a Phaeton standard nav system cannot be done without reverse engineering the carindb file.
I am also unable to graft the manual files in the IBA directory on to the new disk (this has already been discussed in a previous thread). The problem seems to be that making structural changes to a nav cd alters it in some way that the sat nav hardware does not like.
Ive seen prior threads on upgrading the on-board satnav to a later DVD based system - has anyone actually done this?


_Modified by adamkodish at 4:24 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (adamkodish)*

The new 2007 Navteq BMW CD's have been released (version 2007.2)
$199 for the 8 CD set.
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...rList


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: navigation cd's (jimay)*

WHat about the BMW cd 2007.2 that just came out? Is this compatible?


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: navigation cd's (calmone)*

I just bought the 2007.1 BMW discs and they work fine. The system even looks up "Volkswagen" dealers just fine!


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: navigation cd's (cjcalvert)*

Sorry - I meant version 2007.2 is what I have. Highly recommended if you live in an area with new builds/roads.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: navigation cd's (cjcalvert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjcalvert* »_Sorry - I meant version 2007.2 is what I have. Highly recommended if you live in an area with new builds/roads.

cjcalvert: That's great news. Can you verify that yours are the same disks linked by kgclark75 above? Thanks


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Last year (as I reported here on the Forum), I discovered that the nav CDs from my 2001 E39 BMW M5 worked perfectly in my Phaeton. At the time, the BMW set was on sale, so I bought it and made a copy (for my personal use only) for the Phaeton. Works perfectly.
So the latest 2007 CDs should also be identical between BMW and Phaeton.
- Dave
(Note that these CDs are *NOT* interchangeable with Touareg CD nav disks)


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: navigation cd's (cbrxx99)*

The BMW disks are fresher versions of the same stuff.
I have Passat envy. My wife's Passat has a nicer interface that looks like those pictures from the Geneva show we saw except lacking the orthagonal view capability. The display auto-dims in step with the automatic headlights. The auto-dim is done by a color switch from light colors to dark.
It also has the ability to enter the name of a destination; like this: w-a-l-m-a-r-t into the nav system. It looks into the database and presents you with a list of matching sites. We were pleasantly surprised last week when she entered the name of a tiny Inn located in a small town near here and it was in the database. 
OUR MISSION - Lets try to convince VW it is in their best interests to provide this software as an upgrade to the Phaeton platform. They might already understand that happy existing owners will be a key to relaunching the product here in a year or two.
(yes, I know hers is a DVD and mine is a CD and I think I remember hearing somewhere that the newer Phaeton will be DVD based. I'm willing to ignore this unfortunate reality if VW is. I think the only issue for them would be having to geographically divide the database into the various CD's.)


_Modified by jimay at 9:17 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (calmone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calmone* »_...is there interest (as there was for the version 2 phaeton cd set) for the purchase of a set and a division of the cds' among the readers here?

Great idea. Put my name down for the Canada one.
Apropos of buying a set and splitting it up - when we did this last time, I think we divided the price of the set by the number of CDs in the set, then added $10 to each CD to cover postage, packaging, etc. I believe it worked out to about $40 per CD, more or less. That assumes, of course, that all the CDs in the set get spoken for. If there are any 'orphans', the cost of the orphans will have to be divided up amongst all of us.
Michael


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

Well. thats 5 of the 8 areas down. 
3 left:
1) Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi
2) Missouri, southern and western IL, Nebraska, the Dakota's, Minnesota, Kansas, Northern & Western WI (non-Milwaukee metro area)
3)AZ, NM, ID, CO, UT, WY, MT, WA, OR (I'm getting tired of typing it out)
I assume that someone here would want at least 1 & 2, I don't know about the #3. If everyone is interested, I'll be happy to take the lead and order it, we can just take the total price and divide by 8 and add $3 to cover the postage. 
Let me know.
Noah


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (noahas)*

Hi Noah:
Thanks a lot for offering to take the lead on this. My guess is that Don will be interested in the disc that has Arizona coverage (the third disc in your list). I'll send him an IM.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

I am assuming this information is correct, and I ordered the 2007.2 BMW 8 CD set, which is cheaper than the 2S Phaeton set I purchased a few yesra back. I travel a lot by car, so I need the entire set.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll go ahead and order them now. If David could verify he that they work (assuming he got them from the link posted) that would be great. I am going out of town Monday morning for a week, so I won't be able to get them in the mail until May 1st or 2nd, but I will get them out then.
Lets figure $199 + $10 shipping + $15 tax=$224 / 8 = $28 + $4 shipping = $32 per disk. I figure if no one wants 1-3 that I listed above, I can throw them on eBay.
If you want to pay me for them, probably the easiest is to send it via paypal. My paypal address is my username here @gmail.com
Thanks,
Noah


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (noahas)*

Hi Noah,
Put me down for Kansas.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

You got it Brent!
I ordered the disks already. Navteq is out of Chicago as I am, so if by some chance, they come by Saturday, I will try to get them out before I leave, otherwise they will go out the 1st week of May.
Again, if you have paypal, please paypal me, otherwise, if you want to send a check, PM me and I will give you my address.
Thanks,
Noah


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

Look at this, the power of the group buy. This 1 disk went for $46 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...25821
*** update: I just got an email shipping confirmation. Unfortunately, the disk was sent from San Jose, not Chicago where Navteq is located, so it won't be here until Monday when I am gone, so I will ship it out when I get back.
Also, if David or someone else, can confirm that these disks purchased from Navteq will work without a doubt, that would be great before I open these and lose the right to return them if they don't work for some reason. 
Thanks,
Noah



_Modified by noahas at 9:54 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I recevied my 2007.2 BMW update and it works fine in the Phaeton. It seems to have more points of interest, but that might be because it is newer. The CDs are labeled differently, but that does not matter. There were 8 slots left in the Phaeton navigation CD holder so I put them with my version 2S in the leather magazine. The BMW magazine is not as nice as the phaeton. There is no BMW on the outside. The phaeton is real leather as well, the BMW is vinyl. Only wish they would release Phaeton CDs more often!


----------



## smoody (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Hi Everyone,
I just picked up a 2004 Phaeton and love it. An amazing car and value! 

Anyway, I have a question: I was on the Navteq site and noticed something that seems at odds with what is being reported on this thread: if the "Phaeton 2s" CDs are older than the "BMW 2007.2" set, then why do the Phaeton s CD set contain many more points of interest than the BMW's?
Phaeton 2s:
Points of interest include 471,048 restaurants, 69,856 hotels, 116,850 ATMs, and 93,601 gas stations
BMW 2007.2:
over 413,700 restaurants
over 63,600 hotels
over 100,800 ATMs
over 90,900 gas stations
Of course, as the BMW set prefixes the word "over" in front of every poi statistic, then it could have more, but i think they would have bumped the numbers up before rounding them off.
I need to order new CDs and I'm trying to decide which to order.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (smoody)*

Scott,
Welcome to the Forum and welcome to Ownership! I can tell you, aside from the two weeks where my back was so screwed up I could barely leave bed, the smile hasn't left my face since the day I picked mine up!
While I can't speak to the apparent discrepancies between the two CD sets, I would encourage you to peruse Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)  for much valuable information on your new car. 
Again, drive the vehicle in good health & enjoy!


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (smoody)*

Scott,
Welcome to the forum, and congratulations. When you get a chance, let us know the specs (engine, color, options), perhaps a few pictures as well. 
As one who spends 14 hours on my Phaeton every week, I couldn't agree more with your assessment after the long drive: this car is just about perfect for long distance driving.
I work just across the Hudson from Mid-town: IM me if you"d like to get together. 
Stefano


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (smoody)*

I can tell you that there are points of interest on the BMW 2007.2 CDs not on the Phaeton 2s, so I am not sure how much to trust the sheer numbers. There are things that have been built around my area since the 2s CD that appear on the BMW 2007.2 CD - including many more restaurants.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

DAvid
Let me be sure I understand I can just stick the BMW 2007.2 Cd in my Phaeton and it will work!
If true is there anyone willing to letme "Borrow" an AZ disk and I will return it with an extra disk copy. Postage paid both ways by me.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

Just an update to those that paid for the CD's. I tried the one for the Chicago area and it works fine. There is a tremendous amount of updating in my local area which is nice.
Also, for any of you looking to make a copy (for backup purposes) I was unable to get my computer to read the disk at all, much less make a backup.
*** update *** oddly, my newer home computer wasn't able to read the disk, while my older work computer was. "Backup" copies were made without a problem if anyone is interested.
Lastly, they went out in the mail today from Chicago area.
Noah



_Modified by noahas at 2:06 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Thanks Noah,
Got my Midwest disk today. And my house in now on there. Can't wait to try some other Kansas City address'. I can see a value, for me anyway, in the update. Thanks again.
Regards,
Brent

My pleasure. I agree, I found my house now as well, as well as many other updates. Definitely worth the update here.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_Let me know if you're interested in a group buy to split the cost for the Nav CD Set from BMW. I did this in the past with the Touareg people. Let me know. I need California.

Russell, I'm in for the Southeast disk (Fla, GA, SC, AL, NC).
Thanks for taking the lead. Let me know where to mail you a check or PayPal.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (Itzmann)*

It's going to be $40.00. You can send payment to [email protected] I get ding from Paypal for payment fees. Each disc is $40 shipped.
Map 1: California, Hawaii & Nevada - Version 2007.2 rrussell

Map 2: Northwest & Southwest U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available

Map 3: North Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available

Map 4: South Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 gregraq

Map 5: Midwest & Ohio Valley - Version 2007.2 Available

Map 6: New England & Mid-Atlantic - Version 2007.2 ron kramer

Map 7: South East U.S. - Version 2007.2 Itzmann 
Map 8: Canada & Alaska - Version 2007.2 Available


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*

What model (BMW) should I buy or it doesn't matter as long as it's CD base?


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_What model (BMW) should I buy or it doesn't matter as long as it's CD base?

Just use the link earlier in the thread and you will be buying the correct one.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*

I've sent payment via PayPal.
Looks like you still have most areas available. Single discs are $129/e.a. at the Navteq site, so $40 is quite a bargain. Thanks again!










_Modified by Itzmann at 9:01 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (bobschneider)*

Bob, it's yours.
It's going to be $40.00. You can send payment to [email protected] I get ding from Paypal for payment fees. Each disc is $40 shipped.

Map 1: California, Hawaii & Nevada - Version 2007.2 rrussell
Map 2: Northwest & Southwest U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available
Map 3: North Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available
Map 4: South Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 gregraq
Map 5: Midwest & Ohio Valley - Version 2007.2 bobschneider
Map 6: New England & Mid-Atlantic - Version 2007.2 ron kramer
Map 7: South East U.S. - Version 2007.2 Itzmann
Map 8: Canada & Alaska - Version 2007.2 Available


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*

Hi Noah:
I just got home this evening and found my Canada CD in the mail box - thanks ever so much for arranging all this. For the info of anyone who may want to buy these CDs in the future, here is what the BMW CD that works in the Phaeton looks like:
Michael
*This BMW CD works just fine in the Phaeton*


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*

Map 1: California, Hawaii & Nevada - Version 2007.2 rrussell
Map 2: Northwest & Southwest U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available
Map 3: North Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 Available
Map 4: South Central U.S. - Version 2007.2 gregraq
Map 5: Midwest & Ohio Valley - Version 2007.2 bobschneider
Map 6: New England & Mid-Atlantic - Version 2007.2 ron kramer
Map 7: South East U.S. - Version 2007.2 Itzmann
Map 8: Canada & Alaska - Version 2007.2 Vipa


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*

Noah and/or Randy:
May I trouble one of you folks to post a picture of the original packaging of the BMW CD set, so that we have it available for reference if someone wants to purchase a full set of CDs in the future?
If you are not sure how to post a picture, just email the picture to me and I will post it for you. Click on my user name to the left of this message to reveal my email address.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The original packaging, if I remember correctly, was simply a black CD case, similar to what came with the Phaeton, along with the disks like you posted previously.
Noah


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (gregraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregraq* »_Noah, I've just sent you the $40 for Map 4 via paypal. Thanks so much for organizing this.
Greg

That was to Randy, rather than me, I assume.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (noahas)*

Hi Noah:
By any chance do you remember the part number, or the specification for what year/model of BMW the CDs were made for? What I am thinking of here is in case someone wants to order an identical set in the future, without uncertainty about whether or not they are ordering the correct product.
Michael


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Noah:
By any chance do you remember the part number, or the specification for what year/model of BMW the CDs were made for? What I am thinking of here is in case someone wants to order an identical set in the future, without uncertainty about whether or not they are ordering the correct product.
Michael

Michael,
I don't know specifically and I already threw out any docs that came with the package (outside of the disk and case), but I think the all that info would be on the link to the Navteq site on the 1st page of this thread, as I purchased online through that link.
Noah

*** Edit *** 2003 BMW 7 series is what it says on the Navteq site


_Modified by noahas at 10:03 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (noahas)*

The original phaeton is leather with the word "phaeton" on it. The BMW is a plain fake leather case, that is not of the same quality.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_The original phaeton is leather with the word "phaeton" on it. The BMW is a plain fake leather case, that is not of the same quality.

It also says "BMW" on it.
I'm sure that most of us at this point would be buying the discs for the updated information they contain and not the case they are contained within. Additionally, if it were a major issue, I'm sure one could swap out the old Phaeton discs with the new BMW ones in the Phaeton case and use the lower-quality BMW case to archive the old Phaeton discs, if one were so inclined.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (chrisj428)*

The one (the case) I received DOES NOT say BMW. It is plain with no writing at all.


_Modified by dzier at 7:47 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (dzier)*

That's the special 'stealth' CD. It costs more than the others. Don't tell everyone, otherwise, everyone else will want one.








(Actually, I think the Canadian government pays to have that nice tourism photo put on the Canada CD...)


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_Got it. The CDs showed up today. I will mail it out Monday. Thx

I received mine from Randy yesterday. Much appreciated. Here is a brief review.
*RECENCY*
I tried it today as we drove around doing a bit of shopping and a bit of errands. It features my sister's home in NC, a 2002 cul de sac that did not show up in the most recent Phaeton Navteq CD (2S), even though 2S was released sometime in '05.
It also features newer restaurants, such as Karu & Y (opened November '06)... but does not feature The Oceanaire Brickell (opened March '07). It would be interesting if other readers could help narrow down the exact content close date. Wonder if it is 1 Feb or 28 Feb '07? I suggest either date because of the CD name: 2007.2
*COMPATIBILITY*
It's been mentioned before, but I'd like to emphasize that the Phaeton can't even tell this is a bimmer disk. For instance, Service Volkswagen (VW dealer shops) show up, with their own icons. Everything works 100% as a Phaeton Navqteq CD.
*PLEASE BUY!*
The fact that Navteq has not bothered to issue new Phaeton disks even though it is evident that they could just print Phaeton fascias on the exact same data as the BMW discs goes to show just how thin the ice is with regard to all of us getting future updates. 
As it is, Navteq does not see enough of a market in the 3500 Phaetons out there to bother to do such a simple thing, and we only got this update because we are riding on the coattails of an ever dwindling amount of CD-based 2003 7-series bimmers (which, I remind you _is the current generation bimmer_. As those cars are sold/lease-ended on by the original owners, will Navteq bother to issue new disks? Only if the 2007.2 bimmer CD release sells. So, if you can, buy your CD. Whether in group or individually, each purchase helps.
</end rant>
Cheers,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (Itzmann)*

If these nav discs support the BMW vehicles from 2003 to present, then my guess is that Navteq will offer updates for this series of CDs for at least another 3 or 4 years.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: New Nav CD from BMW group buy (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If these nav discs support the BMW vehicles from 2003 to present, then my guess is that Navteq will offer updates for this series of CDs for at least another 3 or 4 years.

Per the Navteq website, _the 2004-20007 BMW 7-series is DVD-based_.
Unfortunately, it does look as if we are riding on the coattails of a 4-year old bimmer. The 2003 5-series, for instance, is DVD-based already.
It may be that breaking up the DVD data into CDs is nearly trivial... but consider that Navteq hasn't bothered to print the existing 2007.2 bimmer CD's with Phaeton labels, which seems even more trivial.
I hope you are correct, though. My warranty runs through June 2010!


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

The thing that might be missing, and I don't know the answer, is if these were for 2003 BMW's, is this the first or second update for this series. If it is the second. Maybe there is a pattern. Since the P's have already had one update, maybe they are on a cycle are are due for #2 next year?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

Any Mid-Atlantic disks left? I'm also interested in getting one if there are 2.
Can the Phaeton CD be erased and re-written upon? That way you would have the Phaeton printing on the disc but the updated BMW data.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

The phaeton CDs are not rewriteable.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*BMW NAV DISC?*

I was reading that some indvidiuals are using the BMW nav disc.
Here is my question....
1. Does the BMW disc work flawlessly with the Phateon NAV?
2. Does the BMW version show street names (unlike the Phaeton)??
3. Where can I get a copy?
Thanks in advance!
PS: Is it me, or are the forums a lot more friendlier than other forums? I haven't seen one flame war. Great.


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (vah)*

The disks can be purchased from Navteq
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...rList


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (jimay)*

Periodically someone will buy a set and sell off the discs they don't need on the forum. You could do the same thing. The set is about $220 for 8 discs or one disc is around $150


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (sjd9346)*

So what is the benefit of getting a BMW disc if the info is similar to that of the Phaeton's nav? Are there any improvements? Or are we simply purchasing the BMW version to have updated information?


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (derrickonline)*

just to have updated info.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (derrickonline)*

The info on the Phaeton disc is probably five years old. The BMW is probably 1 year old. Case in point, my P disc does not show a road constructed in my neighborhood about 1 year ago. The BMW disc does.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (derrickonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_2. Does the BMW version show street names (unlike the Phaeton)??

Michael has told us that the street name info is on the disk, but the Phaeton system doesn't display them. It would probably make an already slow system slower.
Steven


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (car_guy)*

Whoever designed the infotainment system should be smacked. It needs a lot of work.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (derrickonline)*

Actually, for the time it was designed (around 2002), I think it is well done with the possible exception of the nav system. Don't forget it's going on 5 or 6 years old.
Steven


_Modified by car_guy at 7:51 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Actually, for the time it was designed (around 2002), I think it is well done with the possible exception of the nav system. Don't forget it's going on 5 or 6 years old.


I agree. Even the Nav system isn't bad except for the lack of street names. Yes, it is slower and has fewer features than many (most?), but I found it actually gave better routing than the fancier one in the 2004 Lexus GX 470 I had. Go figure.


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (rjscud)*

Navteq has the 2008.1 disk set available. just ordered a set $199


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (jeffvh)*

Just ordered the 2008.1 as well. I'll only need the east coast if anyone wants to purchase west let me know.
Robert


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: BMW NAV DISC? (ciscokidinsf)*

I'll take $31.00 per disk shipped via USPS mail (break even if you divide total cost (disk + ship) by 8. 
I'll first make sure the new disks work before collecting any money. I'm not not sure which east coast disks I need so I'll post a complete list of disks I don't need once I get them in.
Robert



_Modified by GS340 at 10:11 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I just bought the 2007.2 version (last week). I called Navteq and they are quite happy to accept the return and re-ship the 2008.1 version...but I will be using them all for now








Excellent customer service.
Paddy


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (GS340)*

I received mine on 4/8/08 - BUT - I ordered the 2007.2 version, and they arrived 2 days before the 2008.1 update. Called Navteq, and they RA'd the old version, then re-shipped the newer version. The interaction with customer service might have had something to do with it though.
Patrick


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (GS340)*

I've received the new BMW 2008.1 disks. The original online order and confirmation order were lost and worthless.. 
I called NAVTEQ and "re"ordered over the phone, since they lost the original order. They asked what car the disks are for and I said Phaeton .. they automatically tried to sell me the 249.00 2005.something map disks







.. I had to insist what I really wanted was the $199.00 2008.1 BMW disks. 
all is good now.

*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows an out of date CD. 
See post #145 of this discussion for a picture of the most current (as of August 20 2011) CD. Note that the newer CD shows a date of 2011 on the label. *

*2008.1 Navigation CD*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (derrickonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_Are street names still unavailable on the BMW 2008 CDs? I'd love to have street names listed it seems like a no brainer. It's really helpful when you can't see street names at night and you just want to glance down at the nav to swee the upcoming street.
Or we just SOL for now? 

My understanding is that the street names are on the disk, they're just not displayed on the map. However you can see the upcoming street name in both the small display between the speedo and tach as well as the large center infotainment display as long as you have it in "split screen" mode. If you don't understand the details of this, ask and we can provide them.
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWVictoria)*

Hi Everyone:
Just a reminder to all the folks who have joined the forum in the last year or so that *we have a well-established etiquette about how the process works when someone buys a set of nav CDs and splits them up*:
*1) *Excess CDs are sold for 'cost plus postage' - in other words, if there are 7 CDs in a set, the price is 1/7th the cost of the set plus the postage. In practice, this is usually $35 per CD.
*2)* Make sure you buy out all the CDs from the FIRST person on the list before you move onto the second person. In other words, we have a moral obligation to buy any excess CDs that GS430 still has left before we buy any excess CDs offered by Dish_Dr. Naturally, this no longer applies if the first person has already sold the CD for the region you are seeking.
*3) *It's always best to check with the 'prior person' on the list who is offering to split up a set before you go out and buy a set to split. In other words, before anyone else buys another set, be sure to check (by way of public post, here on the thread) with Dish_Dr. to see how many he has left. If he still has 3 or 4 left to sell, then wait.
This etiquette has served all of us well over a 4 year period of time that encompasses about a dozen sets of CDs. It ensures that the person who is kind enough to buy the whole set does not get stuck with leftovers, and it also ensures that the per-CD price stays low ($35, which is cost), rather than edging up to $50 or $70 in order to cover the risk associated with getting stuck with unwanted surplus CDs.
*GS430* - how many CDs do you still have left that you want to sell (if any)? Please list them by region title.
*Dish_Dr.* - please make a list of what CDs you want to get rid of. In other words, obviously you will keep the one for your region, and Jeff wants the 2 CDs for Canada and Pacific Northwest - so let us know the region titles of the remaining CDs you want to blow off. That will facilitate getting rid of your leftovers as fast as possible.
Michael


----------



## dish_dr (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for clearing this up. I reached out on the boards (5/17) regarding my need for a disk and never received any responses!! I emailed bluewasp and just received a response today about checking to see if the disk I wanted was still available. 
I made a note (after not hearing back) on (5/27) that I was going to purchase a set if anyone needed any to let me know. The extras are for sale at 1/7th of the price plus actual postage. I don't want to get in front of anyone else that had them for sale and will gladly step aside. 
I have received 3 emails and have personally made arrangements with those folks for whom could not get disks from the other person who posted availablity.
The disks that are now spoken for:
Northwest & Southwest U.S. Map CD 2 Version 2008.1
Canada & Alaska Map CD 8 Version 2008.1 
Midwest & Ohio Valley Map CD 5 Version 2008.1 
North Central U.S. Map CD 3 Version 2008.1 
South Central U.S. Map CD 4 Version 2008.1 

The others are still available if anyone else needs a new one for their region and not otherwise commited to the person who posted before I did.
Hope this clears it up.
NAV CD's that are available:
California, Nevada & Hawaii Map CD 1 Version 2008.1 
New England & Mid-Atlantic Map CD 6 Version 2008.1 
South East U.S. Map CD 7 Version 2008.1


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (intaminfan628)*

Great to see that this is all working out well.
Dish Dr. and GS 430, may I trouble you folks to update this thread sometime in the coming week with a new list showing (only) what CDs you have remaining for purchase?
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

For those who have the 2007.1 CDs, I expect the improvement between 2007 and 2008 to be very minimal. My 2008.1 CD shows the content to still be revision 2007.1 despite the 2008.1 label.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (curtis.stanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curtis.stanley* »_My 2008.1 CD shows the content to still be revision 2007.1 despite the 2008.1 label.

I'm not sure what you mean - is there a label or notation somewhere on the CD to that effect, or is that just your observation?
Changes to cartography used for automotive navigation have become less pronounced over the years, but the quantity of changes made remains the same or is actually increasing.
Back around year 2000, the challenge was to get all the streets and roads on the cartography, thus, it was very easy to observe the changes from year to year. Around 2004, just about all the streets and roads in Canada and the USA were finally mapped, so 'additions' each year became limited to new roads constructed since the previous issue.
But... the streets themselves are only the tip of the iceberg. Any given street or road can have as many as 60 'route characteristics' associated with it, such as speed limit, width, number of stop signs or lights per mile, turn limitations, time of day limitations (e.g. school zones), level of access to the road (e.g. residential street with a driveway every 60 feet vs. controlled access roadway), and these characteristics are unseen by the person using the CD. They are, however, very important for the purpose of calculating routes.
Thus, what we see from year to year now is very little change on the surface, but better route calculation - especially when it comes to calulating a 'faster' route vs. a 'shorter' route.
Michael


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

I am referring to thre content of the abstract file in the root directory of the BMW 2008.1 CD. It seems to suggest the navigation database content may not have changed since 2007:
This medium contains a digital road map database for the CARiN- and VDODayton navigation compatible systems.
The medium can be used in `product' target-systems, for the "CARiN on PC" application, and for CARSiM.
Tool :4.0.03
Date :2007-06-13
Operator :uida1687
CD number :19146
Medium :Master CD
Navigation databases:
.../prod/NavTech/usa/dca1-10/usd1-10_hw_nt_bmw_07Q1_20070611p.cpr
Type :non C-IQ
Event Texts :carinet16s2048.20041130
TPD Database :/carin/ITPD/Full_Products/07Q1.609/20070613
IBA Database :Not available
CARINSYS File :Not available
I am not sure of the meaning of this, but if this is a change control / revision summary, then it seems to suggest no content update since June 2007.
Let me know your thoughts..
BTW Michael, if you happen to have the content of the content of the IBA\ENG\ directory from the eurpoean CDs' I'd like to attempt to create versions of the 2008.1 CDs with that content. 
Thanks much.
Curtis


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (curtis.stanley)*

Hi Curtis:
A fascinating observation on your part.
Here is the content of the 'abstract' file from the BMW CD for Canada & Alaska, version 2007.2 (in other words, the previous issue):


*Tool * :4.0.02
*Date * :2006-12-11
*Operator * :uida1203
*CD number* :18372
*Medium * :Master CD
*Navigation databases:* ..._prod/NavTech/usa/dca1112/usd11_hw_nt_bmw_06Q3_20061208p.cpr
*Type * :non C-IQ
*Event Texts * :carinet16s2048.20041130
*TPD Database * :/carin/ITPD/Full_Products/06Q3.608/20061211
*IBA Database * :Not available
*CARINSYS File* :Not available
and here is the same data from the abstract file of the 2008.1 BMW CD for Canada & Alaska (the current issue):

*Tool * :4.0.03
*Date * :2007-06-13
*Operator* :uida1687
*CD number * :19153
*Medium* :Master CD
*Navigation databases* :.../prod/NavTech/usa/dca11-12/usd11_hw_nt_bmw_07Q1_20070611p.cpr
*Type* :non C-IQ
*Event Texts* :carinet16s2048.20041130
*TPD Database* :/carin/ITPD/Full_Products/07Q1.616/20070613
*IBA Database* :Not available
*CARINSYS File* :Not available 
The size of the navigation database appears to be different between the two discs, with the older disc having a 424,734 kb cartographic database, and the newer disc having a 427,648 kb database. Assuming that no roads have been deleted (torn up and grassed over) by the governments of Canada or Alaska, that suggests that less than 1% new data has been added, which is, uh, less than impressive.
I do have some European navigation CDs, but I can't find them at the moment - they might be in Toronto, and I am on Vancouver Island. I'll be in Toronto in mid-June and will check then. I'll zip the IBA\ENG\ directory and send it to you.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

By the way, there is some fascinating information about the nature of the 'Carin' (*Car* *I*nformation and *N*avigation) database structure that is used on our navigation discs at this Wikipedia article: Automotive navigation system. This suggests that we might be able to use navigation discs from other manufacturers in our navigation CD readers. 
The Phaeton uses navigation hardware and software that is built by Siemens VDO. The central display screen in the Phaeton does nothing more than just display the map - all the route computation, etc. is handled by the electronics in the navigation disc reader in the glove compartment.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (remrem)*

Hi Rem:
Sure, by all means, contact Dish Dr. and buy his CD.
Your heart is in the right place so far as respecting the order of precedence for selling these CD's, that's what counts.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (GS340)*

*Moderator Note:*
I merged the "2008.1 CD" and "Obtaining up to date Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America (BMW CDs)" thread together.
Michael


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael (PanEuropean) and others,
I know this is a bit off topic, so my apologies if this should have been posted elsewhere.. 
I have successfully added IBA directories and file contents of the /ENG directory to the NAV CDs and used the burned copy in the Phaeton without corruption or loss of usability in the system. 
I edited the ABTRACT file to denote the existence of the IBA database, and the edited ABSTRACT file did not disturb the function of the CD in NAV or MAP modes. 
I only had the file content to add from the IBA\ENG directory, which are not at root level for the info data file set, so the MANUAL function didn't work, but at least I have been able get past the disk image corruption issues. Logically i think the system with the previous ABSTRACT file version read that no IBA database existed, and with this version was directed to the 2004 european IBA database file which didn't exist upon reading for it.
The guys I work with use UltraISO rather than Alcohol 120 as their tool; they explain it is much the same but handles larger data sets (that difference irrelevant for our purposes.)

So,
When you return and have the chance to see if your Eurpoean CDs are still to be found, I'd like the complete IBA contents and if possible the contents of root less the master CARINDB..just in case. 
Otherwise if you have ideas on sourcing that..
Secondly, having broken the barrier of editing the CDs, do you have technical details concerning whether or how our NAV units might be able to use of the TPD directory for POI data? 
The BMW CDs have the TPD data stricture but they are empty, so the POI data appears to be coming from in the CARINDB file (this also observed very early in this thread.) The question is whether the TPD capability is inherent and latent, or non-existent. 
Thanks for your thoughts,
Curtis


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (curtis.stanley)*

Hi Curtis:
I will be going to Toronto (where I have the European CD) at the end of this week. Please click on my user name - to the left of this message - to reveal my email address, and send me an email with your postal address. I'll then post you a European CD.
Michael


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to all for the assistance, especially Adam Kodish who provided the European Phaeton content. 
I have successfully added the 2004 Manual to the BMW 2008. NAV CDs. 
Works in multiple languages. Looks cool, but not much value.









I will experiment with loading other display content, as well as provide a detailed guide on steps in an upcoming email. 
Thanks Again!
Curtis


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (curtis.stanley)*

The manual pages are just simple HTML in a set of folders.
I guess we could try to author an HTML version of the forum FAQs.
The manual button could be used as a crude eBook reader.
Do we know if its possible to use POIs from the TPD directory?

_Quote, originally posted by *curtis.stanley* »_
I will experiment with loading other display content, as well as provide a detailed guide on steps in an upcoming email. 




_Modified by adamkodish at 9:18 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## curtis.stanley (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (PanEuropean)*

Here are the steps to add the MANUAL data to your NAV CD: I used UltraISO. No change from default funtion usage is required in order to be successful, however I selected 2 options in the final burn CD step: 4x speed and verify.
Using UltraISO, extract the current CD to ISO, then load the ISO image.
Create a new working directory (in windows, outside UltraISO) as a workspace for the IBA ZIP file containing the root and IBA contents less CARINDB. Extract the ZIP preserving directory hierarchy. Rename the ABSTRACT file with -OLD tag. Delete the other root directory files.
Copy the ABSTRACT file from your current CD ISO image or directly from
the CD into the windows working directory. Open the ABSTRACT-OLD file, highlight and copy the text on the IBA row: for example I copied from the original / old ABSTRACT file this string: "IBA Database : .../03II/Volkswagen/20030310/".
All text between but not including the box string markers on each end.
Open the ABSTRACT file in the working directory with NotePad. Paste the
copied text over the existing IBA DAtabase String including all spaces
between box markers.
Save ABSTRACT file and close Notepad.
Delete ABSTRACT-OLD file.
Delete ABSTRACT file from ISO root directory.
Highlight all files & directories in the working directory. Drop in ISO
file window.
Now all files (IBA & edited ABSTRACT) are in the ISO file set.
Burn ISO to CD. 4x speed. No options selected. Ultra ISO succeeds with
only default settings, other than the verify option I did select for a
post burn read test.
And it works! 
Next I will use Pimp My Nav to add Point of Interest data. http://pimp-my-nav.com/
Let me know if I can assist.
Curtis


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: BMW 2008.1 CDs (curtis.stanley)*

I can confirm Curtis' instructions work - I now have a 2007/8 UK CDROM with the manual files working.
For those of you who havent seen the electronic manual, try this URL:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/a...T.HTM
I'm disappointed with the German language infotainment screenshot images - my printed handbook has these too. You'd have thought VW could have created language-specific screenshots given the high level of attention to detail prevalent in the Phaeton.


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: navigation cd's (cbrxx99)*

I purchased the most recent set of cd's recently and sold a few. Send me an e-mail tomorrow and I will let you know what remains. The price is $35 per disc plus shipping. jab


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (iddoc)*

I just purchased a full set of 2008.1 BMW navigation CDs for my 2004 Phaeton. I have only tried the Southeast disk but all went well. 
I had contacted customer support at Navteq and asked about using the updated BMW CDs in my Phaeton and was essentially told they would not work. However, I trusted the collective wisdom on this forum that said they would work and spent $200+ on the experiment. Chalk on up for the Phaeton forum. They appear to work fine as others have also stated


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (iddoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iddoc* »_If I buy the Navteq BMW 2008.1 8 CD series, can I insert those in my Phaeton 2005 Navigation system and they will work perfectly ?

Yes. Just make sure that you get the BMW nav CDs that are made for similar year BMWs that have Siemens navigation systems in them.
Michael


----------



## FastMover (Aug 22, 2003)

*Conversation with NAVTEQ this morning*

In speaking with a NAVTEQ customer service person this morning, and confirming that the BMW 2008.1 CD's are the latest CD's available from NAVTEQ, she noted to me that NAVTEQ is expecting to release 2009.1 CD's shortly, with a significant number of updates over the 2008.1 CD's.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Conversation with NAVTEQ this morning (FastMover)*

I was told something similar by customer service a couple of months ago. Apparently they typically release the new versions in the Oct. time frame. But, customer service said that it might be release on DVD first and then the CD's updated at a later time. 
Nate


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: navigation cd's (aswede)*

Hello Jan:

I have replaced the missing pictures in the earlier part of this discussion. I also went through the discussion and weeded out about 100 posts that related only to buying and selling CDs between members - this means that the information that remains in the preceeding four pages is "good background information", worth a read if anyone wants to get up to speed about navigation databases.

The most current *North American* CD set for the Phaeton - that I am aware of, anyway - is pictured below. Europe is an entirely different market, with multiple providers of navigation CDs for the Phaeton. Some European CDs have a secondary database on them that is used by the traffic alert system (RDS/TMC), some do not. See the post entitled Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK for more information about navigation CDs for the European market.

Michael

*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows an out of date CD. 
See post #145 of this discussion for a picture of the most current (as of August 20 2011) CD. Note that the newer CD shows a date of 2011 on the label. *

*2008.1 Navigation CD from BMW*


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Navteq and disks*

Today I asked Navteq:
You have ended support for the VW Phaeton and there is still a small (very small) market for CD's. Would you be willing to let someone else produce CD's for this market?
And they promptly replied:
Thank you for contacting NAVTEQ. Unfortunately, Volkswagon makes their own software updates. It is not branched out to different parties. Unfortunately, they are phasing out the CD's. The demand for the CD's isn't as large as it is for the DVD's. I apologize for the inconvenience. 

If you need additional assistance, please send us your feedback by replying to this email or by speaking with one of our agents at the number provided below, Monday through Friday.
Kind regards,
NAVTEQ Customer Service
P.O. Box 1588
Orem, UT 84059
888.628.6277
[email protected]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navteq and disks (jimay)*

Jim:
Are you aware that the navigation CDs made for the 'early 2000 decade model year' BMW products are *EXACTLY *the same as the navigation CDs made for the Phaeton?
They are both made by Navteq, and the contents are byte-for-byte identical. The only difference is the silk-screening on the top side of the disc. The VW ones had VW branding, the BMW ones have BMW branding.
As far as I know, Navteq continues to produce BMW navigation CDs (not DVDs, but CDs) for the BMWs made in the early part of this decade. That's what all of us have been using for the last 4 years (see photo higher up).


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Navteq and disks (PanEuropean)*

Will any of these two work for my 2004?
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...u=YES
The teleatlas comes with 10 cds ie one more and is cheaper
than the other
VW charges more for one CD for one country!
only found online shop in french 
http://www.shop.vw.be/catalogu....1091
So which should I go for? Actually I could sell some of the cds to some 
to countries I propably will not go to.
Thanks in advance for your expert advice!
BTW
Is there anyone with the bulit in old Nokia phone who has replaced it with bluetooth capabilities so one can use any phone and use the controls on the steering wheel?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navteq and disks (aswede)*

Hello Jan: 
I have moved your question (above) into the discussion entitled Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK, because you will get a better and more knowledgeable response there. This discussion here is primarily about navigation CDs for the North American market.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Navteq and disks (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Jim:
Are you aware that the navigation CDs made for the 'early 2000 decade model year' BMW products are *EXACTLY *the same as the navigation CDs made for the Phaeton?
They are both made by Navteq, and the contents are byte-for-byte identical. The only difference is the silk-screening on the top side of the disc. The VW ones had VW branding, the BMW ones have BMW branding.
As far as I know, Navteq continues to produce BMW navigation CDs (not DVDs, but CDs) for the BMWs made in the early part of this decade. That's what all of us have been using for the last 4 years (see photo higher up).

Yep. That really big picture of the blue BMW disk earlier in the thread is mine. 
The BMW disks are not byte-for-byte identical. They have the same databases and the same geographic divisions, but parts of the file structure are different. The differences don't seem to interfere with the operation of the nav system though.
The latest version of the BMW disks appears to be 2008.2, so I'm concerned that BMW is pulling the plug on these disks too. 2009.1 should have been out for some time and 2009.2 would be pending around now.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Party is over (Itzmann)*

OK... got the BMW story... when they moved to HDD-based units a few years ago, their map supplier became Teleatlas. Apparently, as soon as the last DVD-based cars went out of CPO, NAVTEQ dropped support for BMW. I guess Bimmer stopped paying for a retainer fee, or whatever.
If the above is correct, and the VW situation develops along the same lines, NAVTEQ will continue to offer the 2005 Phaeton map version on its website until late 2012 or so, when the last 2006 Phaeton drops out of CPO coverage.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Party is over (Itzmann)*

A BMW dealer told me that there is a newer 2010 CD based version of the navigation disks. Does anyone know if this 2010 version works with the Phaetons? It costs the same as the 2008.1, but I do not know the similar designation - that is 2010.1 or whatever.
Thank you.
cai


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Party is over (cai)*

Well, against some odds, yes, there is a TeleAtlas BMW 2010 issue for the 2003 7-Series BMW with CD-ROM.
Only instead of 8 CDs, or whatever, it comes with 10 CDs. $199 + shipping. New country/region/state breakdown!
http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/
So, who's gonna be the guinea pig? As for myyself, I'm tempted to buy, just to spite the folks at NAVTEQ who have us still at version 2S of 2005 —look at our dollars go to your competitor










_Modified by Itzmann at 4:04 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Party is NOT over (zenmoused)*

I just bought the 2010 new disks, made by a different company than NavTech and they seem to work. There are now ten disks and the geographical divisions are different. I have not really used them in much detail, but did notice that the new disks also have different arrangement for towns and sites of interest.
I would like to hear from someone that has the 2008.1 ones and see how those compare to the new ones. I will report more when I test re-routing speed and other things.
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Party is NOT over (invisiblewave)*

I bought the new ones 2010.1, the entire set. I am not sure they are the best for me since Virginia is on a separate disk from Maryland and DC. I find that a bit annoying. The NavTech ones had Virginia grouped together with all the northeast, which is where I usually travel. I will give them a try and see if I like them. Otherwise I will put them up for sale and buy the 2008.1 from NavTech.
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Party is NOT over (paperclip)*

I am officially putting my disks 2010 Tele Atlas BMW CDs on sale. This is the new breakdown per state:
1- HI, CA, NV, WA, OR
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
3- TX, OK, AR, LA
4- MIN, IA, KS, MO, WI, IL
5- MS, AL, GA, FL
6- MI, IN, OH, KY, TN
7- WV, VA, NC, SC
8- NY, PA, NJ, DE, MD, DC
9- ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI
10- AK, AB, NU, NL, QC, BC, NT, NS, NB, YT, O, MB, PE, SK
These disks work perfectly in my 2006 Phaeton, but I do not like the distribution. They are awkward for my use to the places to which I travel.
In keeping with the rules of the forum the Cost of $200 is divided by 10 disks plus $8.00 for shipping - this is the same shipping cost as established by Michael. This brings the total per disk to $28.00. I do NOT have PayPal, but will accept personal checks. 
You can post your order here or e-mail me at - caig02 at gmail dot com - to let me know which ones you want and we will arrange for delivery.
Thank you. 
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Remaining Disks Not Pledged*

These are the remaining disks that have note yet been pledged for purchase.
These are the new 2010 Tele Atlas BMW CDs. This is the new breakdown per state of the remaining disks:
1- HI, CA, NV, WA, OR
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
6- MI, IN, OH, KY, TN
These disks work perfectly in my 2006 Phaeton, but I do not like the distribution. They are awkward for my use to the places to which I travel.
In keeping with the rules of the forum the Cost of $200 is divided by 10 disks plus $8.00 for shipping - this is the same shipping cost as established by Michael. This brings the total per disk to $28.00. I do NOT have PayPal, but will accept personal checks.
You can post your order here or e-mail me at - caig02 at gmail dot com - to let me know which ones you want and we will arrange for delivery.
Thank you.
cai




_Modified by cai at 5:43 AM 4-20-2010_


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Got my discs!*

Just as a heads-up to folks who are still looking for discs, I just received mine and will follow the same pricing as cai. I'll be keeping the NC disc (#7) but the rest are up for grabs.
For reference here's the breakdown per disc again (thanks cai):
1- HI, CA, NV, WA, OR
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
3- sold
4- sold
5- sold
6- sold
7- not available
8- sold
9- sold
10- sold
Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. 
EDIT: I'll update this post with which discs are still available. Thanks!



_Modified by zenmoused at 5:49 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

After driving around with the new nav CD I wanted to give my impressions. First, living in a growing area, the new disc basically doubled the roads available to me. I no longer live on an "off-road" location. Also the interface seems noticeably faster. I'm not sure how this is achieved, but it's definitely the case. There is no lag anymore with choosing a town or local POI's. 
All in all I'm very happy with TeleAtlas's cd's.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (zenmoused)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zenmoused* »_ Also the interface seems noticeably faster. I'm not sure how this is achieved, but it's definitely the case. There is no lag anymore with choosing a town or local POI's.

I was precisely dying to receive my disk and compare _exactly_ that: seek times. My gut feeling was that there should be *no reason whatsoever* to expect any sort of performance improvement, and yet... hope does spring eternal!, so I did have a tiny hope of seeing an improvement.








So I am very happy to hear your report and I look forward to providing a second opinion on it. If it does turn out that Navteq has fed us an unoptimized data structure or whatever substandard product for the better part of a decade...


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_
I was precisely dying to receive my disk and compare _exactly_ that: seek times. My gut feeling was that there should be *no reason whatsoever* to expect any sort of performance improvement, and yet... hope does spring eternal!, so I did have a tiny hope of seeing an improvement.








So I am very happy to hear your report and I look forward to providing a second opinion on it. If it does turn out that Navteq has fed us an unoptimized data structure or whatever substandard product for the better part of a decade...









Yeah, there's nothing worse than trying to zoom in just as you're coming up to a junction and deciding whether you need to take it or not, then having to wait for the bloody thing to draw the map! I really like the navigation for long, preplanned trips, but when you're doing a detour around local roads, it's a pain in the derriere.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Agreed. I've seen much better response times. After thinking about it further, it makes sense. TeleAtlas broke the data down into smaller chunks, putting fewer states on a disc. The drive then has less data to parse in order to get to the sections it needs, and can get to it faster. It could also be how they packaged the data, who knows. 
There are still 5 discs not spoken for, so anyone who wants one please let me know. $20 each with $8 shipping per order.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Remaining Disks Not Pledged (cai)*

These are the disks that are still available:
1- HI, CA, NV, WA, OR
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
9- ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI
10- AK, AB, NU, NL, QC, BC, NT, NS, NB, YT, O, MB, PE, SK
These disks work perfectly in my 2006 Phaeton, but I do not like the distribution. They are awkward for my use to the places to which I travel.
In keeping with the rules of the forum the Cost of $200 is divided by 10 disks plus $8.00 for shipping - this is the same shipping cost as established by Michael. This brings the total per disk to $28.00. I do NOT have PayPal, but will accept personal checks.
You can post your order here or e-mail me at - caig02 at gmail dot com - to let me know which ones you want and we will arrange for delivery.
Thank you. 
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (jvc00769)*

Joe:
Sorry for the confusion, but VIPA had asked for this disk before. I just heard from him by e-mail and should honor my commitment to him. If anything happens I will keep you in mind.
Thank you for your understanding.
cai


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Party is over (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Well, against some odds, yes, there is a TeleAtlas BMW 2010 issue for the 2003 7-Series BMW with CD-ROM.
Only instead of 8 CDs, or whatever, it comes with 10 CDs. $199 + shipping. New country/region/state breakdown!
http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/
So, who's gonna be the guinea pig? As for myyself, I'm tempted to buy, just to spite the folks at NAVTEQ who have us still at version 2S of 2005 —look at our dollars go to your competitor










Well, party ain't over and money is flowing to Teleatlas. Thanks much to zenmoused for my FL disc! Here is the BMW part number, etc.









*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows an out of date CD. Note the 2010 copyright date, and the absence of a 'year of issue' date in the large print in the middle of the label.
See post #145 of this discussion for a picture of the most current (as of August 20 2011) CD. Note that the newer CD shows a date of 2011 in the large print on the label. *


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Party is over (Itzmann)*

Glad to hear the disc is working out. I have discs 1,2,3 and 6 left for anyone who is looking.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*The Review*

*VW Service*
It's a goner. The Navteq BMW discs fully supported it, but it's gone in the Teleatlas disc.
*Shopping Center*
Improvement. Used to be a list which we always regarded as worse than useless —it was every convenience store, bodega, supermarket, etc. There were hundreds. And when you got to our major supermarket around here, Publix Supermarkets, it was dozens of undifferentiated "Publix Store" entries! Instead, it is now a handy dandy list of midsize to major malls in the area.
*Periphery Addresses*
My two favorite "tourists-enter-Twilight Zone-by-Phaeton":
40351 SW 192nd AVE. Florida City, FL 33034
16701 SW 72 Ave. Miami FL 33157
These two remain undecipherable to the Phaeton both under Teleatlas and Navteq. The latter one, a "historical preserve" will attempt to ask you in what town is the house number... and then modify whatever number you enter and send you to a nonexistent address. 
The first one, a tourist alligator farm on a paved street, simply auto-changes the house number and sends you to an unpaved street in the middle of a cane field! In defense of Phaeton, Google does the same. Only my brother in law's European (!) phone-based Tom Tom saved the day and took us out of the cane field.
*Completeness*
Tons of more stuff. Updated stuff. "Extended area" now actually includes more than Disney World. There are just more entries, and more updated, of everything.
*Speed*
I timed it. If Teleatlas is any faster, it does not appear to be much meaningful. Maybe it comes back to House number somewhat faster after you pick the street. Hard to tell.
*Efficiency of directions*
Navteq used to send me home from work via 5.6-mile route (it took me out to a major-major throughfare and back). Teleatlas thinks my old tried-and true 4.8-mile route is best (uses an important throughfare).
*The Special Destinations Crash*
Electing "VW Service" or obscure 3,000-mile destinations such as "Universal Studios, Hollywood CA" under "Extended Area" will force the following loop:
If you choose "Special Destinations", it will skip thru to the last "failed" status, such as, for example, "VW Service" or "Amusement Park," or whatever. You are not presented alternative "Special Destinations" such as "Restaurant, Gas," etc. If you hit "Back" you are back to "Address Book", "Special Destinations", etc, but if you hit "Special Destinations" then you again hit the failed status. The clean-up is to "Start Directions" to a known previous address or address book, and then all of your Special Destinations become again available.
*The Software Update* 
All Bimmers from the 1998-2003 that use our CD, such as the 2003 7-series, require a SW update to the nav unit in order to use these recent-version Teleatlas discs. I have an original 2004 Phaeton unit with old software (VW never issued updates) and my brand new 2010 Disc 5 works very well. It could be the Bimmer sw update prevents the small-time crash described above.
*The Verdict*
I say after limited testing that this Teleatlas disc collection is a worthwile addition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Itzmann at 7:43 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Party is NOT over (cai)*

I just recieved the entire set, and would like to share the 9 discs that I won't use with you phaeton enthusiasts. Please buy #1,2.9.10 from Cai, or # 1,2,3,6 from zenmoused first.
2010 Tele Atlas BMW CD's. They work fine in both our 2004 and 2005
1- HI, CA, NV, WA, OR
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
3- TX, OK, AR, LA
4- Sold
5- MS, AL, GA, FL
6- MI, IN, OH, KY, TN
7- WV, VA, NC, SC
8- NY, PA, NJ, DE, MD, DC
9- ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI
10- AK, AB, NU, NL, QC, BC, NT, NS, NB, YT, O, MB, PE, SK
The same price applies, $28 to your door. I do have paypal if anyone would like to use that route. 
Mike
Mikewengleratgmaildotcom
(Oh, and by the way, I am not a slave to e-mail so I usually only check it a couple of times a week. I you don't hear from me immediately, don't panic, I'm still alive)


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Remaining Disks Not Pledged (cai)*

Cai,
Thanks again for the speedy shipping. I tried the disks out on a 350 mile loop yesterday and the software is noticably faster, the screen updates quicker and there's a ton of extra mapping done.
My previous version of the disks was a BMW 2007.2. I noticed right away that the coloring on the maps is correctly updated to reflect different classes of roadway, like divided highways.
As recently as 2007, Navteq's DATA said the street I live on was Flagstaff Ave, not Flagstone Trail. A little over a year ago, I found the link on their web site to post feedback on map discrepancies like this and I carefully explained the segment that was mis named. I got a nice note from them thanking me for the data and it changed about three to six months later on Google Maps and everywhere else that uses that same data. I think some of the destination troubles we have with these systems is due to the fact that nobody knows who to contact when errors are found.
On the loop I was way out in western MN. I noticed that the disks now show many, but not all, farm roads and many farm driveways. That's a LOT of data added.
Unlike the 07 BMW disks, I didn't have the system do the bing of doom where it says BING! You are in an area that is not fully digitized. That was a vast improvement. If you haven't enjoyed the bing of doom yet, you'll notice that it often waits until you make that last turn into the small town you're visiting... it's showing the map of the town it has... your destination is on the map... it goes BING! Your'e warned your'e not in an areas that's not fully digitized... And now you can't see the MAP! If you want it to reset, you'll have to drive back out of the dark vortex it thinks you're sitting in.
I strongly recommend these disks for everyone.
I also recommend you find and post the contact information for whomever at VW is responsible for the nav disk program so we can give them the positive encouragement they need to look into fixing this client service problem of having to buy BMW disks. IF they are seriously considering bringing the Phaeton back to NAR, this needs to be dealt with.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Remaining Disks Not Pledged (jimay)*

I've noticed a similar improvement over the 2008.1 map data. The road colouring is improved, the points of interest is improved, a lot of the smaller roads that didn't show up before are now there, including the DFW terminal roads. I can't say that it seems any quicker than it was before, and if anything the rerouting calculation seems a little slower, which is what I'd expect if there is more data to sift.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Remaining Disks Not Pledged (cai)*

These are the disks that are still available:
2- MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ
9- ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI
These disks work perfectly in my 2006 Phaeton, but I do not like the distribution. They are awkward for my use to the places to which I travel.
In keeping with the rules of the forum the Cost of $200 is divided by 10 disks plus $8.00 for shipping - this is the same shipping cost as established by Michael. This brings the total per disk to $28.00. I do NOT have PayPal, but will accept personal checks.
You can post your order here or e-mail me at - caig02 at gmail dot com - to let me know which ones you want and we will arrange for delivery.
Thank you.
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Remaining Disks Not Pledged (cai)*

Some of you got this page enclosed with the disks I mailed. For those that did not, here is a JPG version:


Sorry for the inconvenience.
cai


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Party is NOT over (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael,
I'm sending out the 3 discs you require. Forget the payment for your dedication and for your prior serivices to this website. That leaves #2,3,5,6,7,9 availble to the rest of you bums.







and rememeber to buy the avalable disc from cai and zenmoused first!
Let me know,

Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Party is NOT over (dovetaildoc)*

Thanks Mike, that is extraordinarily kind of you.
Michael


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Party is NOT over (dovetaildoc)*

Very classy Mike. Also, yes I do have discs 1,2,3 and 6 left for anyone who still wants/needs them. I just moved to a new house last week, and it was a nice bonus having my address actually show up!


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

cai said:


> p>


 The points of interest do not work as described in the BMW literature. They follow the VW categories. This time (unlike the BMW '07 disks) the VW dealers are missing from the data...


----------



## mikehoel (Aug 27, 2008)

*nav disc*

I will take the #3 disc for Texas if you still have it.
Just let me know what to do. This will work in an 04?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, it works in an 04. I'm running Cai's Texas disc in mine.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Letting you guys who still need discs know that I still have 1 (california and some other west coast states) and 2 (western states) available.

Brian


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I have made a post in the BMW Series 7 - 2002 to 2008 forum at Bimmerfest.com asking the BMW owners to assist us in determining what the most recent release of BMW CDs that will work in the Phaeton is. Click on this link to view that post.

Michael


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Are these the CD's?*

http://accessories.bmwusa.com/ItemV...ral&utm_campaign=fmaviewallacc&productId=3191

If so I'd love to be a part of the split up of the 10 CD's... Namely CA and AZ.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael,

No need to go to the BMW forum. 

*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows an out of date CD. Note the 2010 copyright date, and the absence of a 'year of issue' date in the large print in the middle of the label.
See post #145 of this discussion for a picture of the most current (as of August 20 2011) CD. Note that the newer CD shows a date of 2011 in the large print on the label. *










The latest Tele Atlas set works perfectly.

Victor


----------



## velocitygt (Dec 25, 2010)

*details in the discs seems the same?*

This might be a complete noob question, but here it goes...

when I bought the car, it was missing the New England & Mid-Atlantic disc that is needed for my area (I'm in NY), so instead I had been using Mid-West & Ohio Valley disc until this week when I received a 2007.2 BMW CD for New England & Mid-Atlantic. But I don't see any difference in performance or detail between any of the discs. Street names still doesn't appear on the main screen, and there are entire areas where I cannot search for a house number on any street, only intersections. Is this normal? I can't imagine it would be...

James


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi James:

If I understand you correctly, you are saying that you were using an out-of region CD previously, and now you are using the CD for the region you were in, but you are not seeing any difference.

The answer may be that all the CDs have major highways (and often major arterial roads) on them, but only the 'in-region' CD will have the street-level detail for the region that the car is in. 

Having said that, I suggest that you double-check to make sure that the disk you THINK is the in-region CD for your area is in fact the correct CD. I don't have access to my car or CDs right now (both are 10,000 miles away), perhaps someone else from the NY area could let us know what CD is the appropriate one, and approximately where that CD cuts off at the north, south, and west edges.

Michael


----------



## velocitygt (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Michael,

Yes you understood the issue perfectly. And I assumed that I am using the correct disc (New England & Mid-Atlantic for the NY Tri-state area), can someone please confirm this? If not, then please advice which disc I should be using, or point me to where I can find this info. Thanks!

James


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

James,

It looks like you have the correct CD. I don't have the 2007.2 version, but my 2008.1 version has NY on disc 6 - New England and Mid Atlantic: 

*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows an out of date CD. 
See post #145 of this discussion for a picture of the most current (as of August 20 2011) CD. Note that the newer CD shows a date of 2011 on the label. *










Disc 6 of the Navteq set includes the entire states of Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Rhode Island, Vermont, Virginia, Washington D.C. and parts of Maryland, New York, North Carolina and Pennsylvania. Note that it does not include *all* of New York, though it does include what I would consider the "Tri-State area". The rest of New York is found on disc 5, which includes the entire states of Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio, West Virginia and parts of Illinois, Maryland, Michigan, New York, Pennsylvania, Tennessee and Wisconsin. 

The 2008.1 is the latest of the Navteq discs; after that, Tele Atlas was awarded the contract. The Navteq discs don't always include entire states, whereas the Tele Atlas discs do. There are eight discs in Navteq sets, whereas the Tele Atlas sets have ten.



Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

James, 

Assuming you have the correct disc, The TOC has a thread that addresses how the system works:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1720182 I think you may be seeing normal behavior.

I also note in the TOC a discussion as to "how many discs - 8 or 10?" http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1619268
It never ceases to amaze me how organized Michael has made this forum and how easy it is to find information through the TOC "sticky" thread. I wish I had looked at it before posting the prior post. The issue as to Navteq vs. Tele Atlas discs would fit well under that thread, perhaps better than here.

Finally, there are several other threads listed under the "Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked" concerning the Navigation system that you might find worthwhile reading.

Victor


----------



## dotty (Feb 10, 2011)

*Navigation CDs*

I have a 2005 Phaeton. Does anyone have updated CDs for the Southeast and Ohio?

Dorothy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Dorothy:

I notice that was your first post on the forum - welcome to the community.

We have a Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that might be of interest to you - it is a clickable list of the most useful questions and answers we have accumulated over the past 7 years.

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*2011 Maps available and working*

Because of the generous gift of a friend, I recently obtained a 2011 BMW disc containing the state where I live, which is Florida.

This disc works perfectly fine, with the exceptions already noted above in this thread (i.e., VW Service is no longer present, etc). 

I tested it and for instance includes the new roundabouts or traffic circles recently built in my area. One interesting thing is that I needed to do a u-turn precisely at the roundabout, and Lucrecia (that's our family name for the Nav) said: at the roundabout, make a u-turn! (No longer the old stand-by "*if legal*, please make a u-turn."). Ahh the lawyers, they must be getting complacent in Bimmer land. More power to them.

Anyway, if anyone should need the 2011 BMW Part No., check it out in the image below.

*Remark by Michael (added August 20, 2011) - The photo immediately below shows the most current CD as of August 20, 2011. 
Note the identification "2011 Version" in the middle of the CD. *










Good travels! :thumbup:


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*BMW supports our Phaeton Nav*

Dorothy,

For some reason, VW stopped supporting the CD navigation system with updated maps. But, you can easily (well, relatively easy) find updated CD navigation discs through BMW. I just went to the BMW site and navigated to the page that offers updates (just pick something like 2005 745i model). They sell the USA and Canada set (*10 CDs*) for $199 plus shipping. (WARNING: ensure you order the CD set, not the DVD).

Some people on this forum end up selling to other Phaeton owners, the area discs where they do not plan to drive. For example, I have seen individual discs going for $28 ($20 plus shipping/handling), which seems very reasonable to me. That way, the actual costs of the updated nav disc(s) for yourself decline the more discs you sell.

Please feel free to send me a personal email (PM) if you have any questions about all this.

Tim


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

If anyone is interested in purchasing and splitting up the 2011 BMW CD set let me know. I only need the east coast discs. FL to Maine. The Central and West Coast would be available.

Dennis


----------



## eburgerwa (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dennis,

I'm interested in the western US CD's and prepared to split the cost on the 10 CD set.

Eugene


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

eburgerwa said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> I'm interested in the western US CD's and prepared to split the cost on the 10 CD set.
> 
> Eugene


Sent you a PM. 

Dennis


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello, 

I would be very happy to buy the Canadian CD if anyone has one up for grabs 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

Found on EBay link~BMW 2011 NAVIGATION UPDATE 10 CD SET~ $185 free shipping


----------



## smcd345 (Feb 8, 2008)

*2011 Nav CDs - anyone want local update for your Phaeton?*

I'm buying the 2011 BMW CD Set (10 discs) for my 2004 Phaeton (V8, dark blue exterior / gray interior, bought in 2006 at 19k miles, now getting close to 80k on odometer, still running strong...) I really only need disc 1 (CA, NV, HI) so is anyone else interested in updating per your specific regional needs? I'll split up the set for $20/disc plus shipping. Any that don't go here in the next couple of weeks, I'll just list on eBay.

Now that I finally read the suggestion in another thread on how to reset my nav system to not continuously show all the golf courses around here, I'm looking forward to getting updated street maps!

Please let me know if interested and we can exchange specifics on payment, etc. via private email.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## EricFromPA (Jan 8, 2010)

*Navigation CDs*

Scott,

I would like disk #8 (PA, NJ, NY, etc.). 

Thanks,

Eric P.

[email protected]


----------



## paperclip (Aug 31, 2007)

*I will take the disk with NC*

I will gladly take the NC disk. Please let me know your preferred method of payment.

[email protected]


----------



## sgill (Jun 13, 2011)

*BMW 2010 nav CDs Canada & nY state please*

I would like the BMW 2010 CDs for Canada and New York State if they are still available 
Thanks 
Stephen


----------



## sgill (Jun 13, 2011)

*nav CDs NY & Canada*



sgill said:


> I would like the BMW 2010 CDs for Canada and New York State if they are still available
> Thanks
> Stephen


 I forgot my email [email protected]


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Good for a review when buying updated BMW nav discs*



Itzmann said:


> *VW Service*
> It's a goner. The Navteq BMW discs fully supported it, but it's gone in the Teleatlas disc.
> *Shopping Center*
> Improvement. Used to be a list which we always regarded as worse than useless —it was every convenience store, bodega, supermarket, etc. There were hundreds. And when you got to our major supermarket around here, Publix Supermarkets, it was dozens of undifferentiated "Publix Store" entries! Instead, it is now a handy dandy list of midsize to major malls in the area.
> ...


 The above is a *very nice review* for those just getting, or considering getting, the updated BMW nav discs.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone: 

Just a reminder to all the folks who have joined the forum in the last year or so that we have a *well-established etiquette* about how the process works when someone buys a set of nav CDs and splits them up: 

1) Excess CDs are sold for 'cost plus postage' - in other words, if there are 10 CDs in a set, the price is 1/10th the cost of the set plus the postage. In practice, this is usually $25-$30 per CD. 

2) Make sure you buy out all the CDs from the FIRST person on the list before you move onto the second person. In other words, we have a moral obligation to buy any excess CDs that the first seller still has left before we buy any excess CDs offered by a second seller, this no longer applies if the first person has already sold the CD for the region you are seeking. 

3) It's always best to check with the 'prior person' on the list who is offering to split up a set before you go out and buy a set to split. In other words, before anyone else buys another set, be sure to check (by way of public post, here on the thread) with the last purchaser on the list to see how many he has left. If he still has 3 or 4 left to sell, then wait. 

This etiquette has served all of us well over a 5 year period of time that encompasses several dozen sets of CDs. It ensures that the person who is kind enough to buy the whole set does not get stuck with leftovers, and it also ensures that the per-CD price stays low ($30, which is cost), rather than edging up to $50 or $70 in order to cover the risk associated with getting stuck with unwanted surplus CDs. 

Thanks and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bkphaeton (Mar 6, 2011)

*BMW 2011 nav cd's 65-90-2-199-844*

I'm new to the post and agree to the etiquette established. If the previous person doesn't have the CD that you are looking for I may still have it. I brought the set already and still have the following available: 

Region 1- HI,CA,NV,WA,OR 
Region 2- MT,ID,WY,UT,AZ,CO,NM,ND,SD,NE 

Region 3- TX,OK,AR,LA 

Region 4- MN,IA,KS,MO,WI,IL 

Region 5- MS,AL,GA,FL 

Region 6- MI,IN,OH,KY,TN 

Region 9- ME,VT,NH,MA,CT,RI 

Region 10- CANADA


----------



## sgill (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nav CDs*

Bkphaeton:
Thanks for the post. I did not hear back from Scott (earlier post). 
I would like to obtain the Region 10- CANADA & Region 9- ME,VT,NH,MA,CT,RI.
Please send me an email: [email protected] & we can work out the arrangements to pay & send.
Best regards
Stephen


----------



## rick100 (May 28, 2007)

Hello, I would be interested in:

Region 1- HI,CA,NV,WA,OR

if you still have this available. Please contact me at [email protected] and let me know how you would like to receive payment.

Thanks!


----------



## c4sey (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello, I would be interested in Region 5 if it still available. Please contact me at [email protected] and let me know how you would like to receive payment.

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## caltallor (Aug 1, 2011)

*BMW NAV CDs, Region 1*

Hello, 

If you still have the one for Region 1 (including CA), please advise at [email protected], and let me know how much, and how you'd like payment. Thank you.

Best Regards,
John Matthews


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

I would be interested in Regions 9 and 10 if it is still available. Please IM me with your price and e-mail.
Stefano


----------



## SlumDog (Jan 20, 2011)

*Got some NAV discs for sale*

As I recently acquired a 2006 Phaeton, I now have some OEM NAV CDs, although - of course - not the one that I want (Canada). If anyone has Canada or wants to split a set or work a trade based on what I have, I will happily take Canada.

Nonetheless, I do have parts of a set available for sale. Since I didn't actually buy them (they came with the car) I'm not too sure how to sell them in keeping with the very cooperative nature of this forum. Hopefully $28 ($20 plus shipping) sounds fair. (Seem to be the general price level around here in any event.)

Here's what I have:

Navteq Phaeton Navigation System Version 2S

S0022-0011-501 (California, Hawaii & Nevada)
S0022-0013-501 (North Central)
S0022-0014-501 (South Central)
S0022-0017-501 (Southeast)
S0022-0012-501 (Northwest & Southwest)

email me at csb (at) mtauburncapital (dot) com if you are interested.


----------



## SlumDog (Jan 20, 2011)

*Revision*

Well, it's been brought to my attention that the discs above are quite dated and therefore rather expensive. Having actually taken the time to read the (complete) thread now, I am forced to agree. So, if anyone wants 'em for $10 plus S&H, let me know.


----------



## vah (Oct 12, 2007)

*road map 5 2007.2*

hi to all.

i broke my cd by mistake, and found out that navteq is not selling the cd any longer.
any idea who is updating them? i would like to get updated packege.

victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

OK all you newbies... 

*Listen up here*, because we have a long-established protocol for purchasing and splitting up new sets of navigation CDs for the Phaeton. This protocol has served everyone in the forum very well for over 7 years now, and I don't want to see things degrade into a free-for-all, because if that happens, all of us will lose out.

*Rule number 1: * Please take the time to browse through this whole thread. Yes, I realize it is awfully long (about 7 pages). As soon as I get the time, I'll go through it and weed it out - deleting messages from 4 years ago that _"Dick wants to buy the lower Arkansas CD from Jane"_, etc. But, until I get around to doing that, take 10 minutes or so to skim through the whole thread, starting at page 1. 

By skimming the whole thread, you will learn that BMW makes CDs (today!) that are up to date, and they work just fine in the Phaeton. BMWs and Phaetons of the same generation (MY 2003 to 2006, in the case of the Phaeton) both have navigation CD readers that were manufactured by Siemens.

*Rule number 2:* Go read post #83 on page 3 of this thread. Everything in that post is still valid, and the protocol (the guidelines written there that everyone is  * strongly *  encouraged to abide by) have not changed. They won't change unless the price of the complete CD package increases. Individual CDs should be sold for $35 each, including postage. $35 each is a break-even price for a set after allowing for postage. If you want to sell CDs for a different price (higher or lower, it doesn't matter), go post an ad in the Phaeton Classifieds forum - don't ever post to this thread.

*Rule number 3:* Don't ever offer to sell out-of-date CDs here on this thread. The title of the thread is "Obtaining up-to-date Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America (BMW CDs)". Make darn sure you have the absolute latest and most up-to-date CDs in your hands before posting an offer to sell here. If you want to sell older, out of date CDs, go make a post in the Phaeton Classifieds forum - don't post anything about it in this thread, and that also means don't post any "pointers or referrals" to the Phaeton Classifieds in this thread either.

*Rule number 4:* Respect the principle that the person who buys and offers to split up a package of CDs first (i.e. prior posting date) is the person that you should buy your CDs from - not from someone who has more recently purchased a set and offered to split the set up. Now, obviously this doesn't apply if the first person to offer CDs has already sold the specific CD for the region you are interested in. But otherwise, make darn sure you go all the way back and try to buy the CD you want from the person who has the 'oldest' post offering that CD for sale.

If you think about it for a moment, this is the ONLY way that we will be able to continue to encourage fellow forum members to stick their neck (and their $200) out to buy and split up sets.

*Rule number 5:* If you have bought a set and have offered to split it up here on the forum, please, please, please make sure you keep the contents of your original post offering the CDs up to date - go back and edit that post to delete each individual CD as you sell them. That makes it simple for the buyers to see who has what left. Also, if you get an inquiry from someone who wants to buy your upper Idaho CD, and you are aware that there is still an upper Idaho CD available for sale from a prior seller, refer the buyer to the prior seller, so that they get cleaned out first! We are a group of friends and fellow enthusiasts here, not a shark-pit of independent retailers! Remember: What goes around, comes around.

Thank you for reading this - now, please go to page 3 of this thread and read post #83.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nav Disc*

I am looking for the nav disc to North Carolina. I have an 04 and need an update.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

IMBILL said:


> I am looking for the nav disc to North Carolina. I have an 04 and need an update.
> Thanks, Bill


Nobody?????????


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Bill,

Kindly reread post #221. Then, from the oldest posting of available navigation discs for sale, contact the owner. If not available, keep contacting those who list them for sale, until you get to one who has it, or you run out of those selling the 2011 BMW nav cd you need. This is more in keeping with the spirit of this forum, again, as listed clearly by Pan European (Michael) in Post #221 (directly above your posting).

Else, look in the Phaeton Classified Ads for BMW nav CDs. There, you can also list WTB (wanted to buy).

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

IMBILL said:


> I am looking for the nav disc to North Carolina. I have an 04 and need an update. Thanks, Bill


Bill:

I agree with what Tim said in his post directly above. Because I deleted a bunch of old posts to clean up the thread (to make it easier for new forum members to read the thread from the beginning), the post that was #221 when Tim wrote his message is now number #168. It`s easy to find, its the all-red post 4 posts up from this, and directly above your original post.

Michael


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nav Disc*

Sorry guys,

I emailed past possibilities with no response. I will post in WTB section. Thanks to all, especially Michael for this forum. It is just another positive in owning a Phaeton.
Bill


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Nav Cd or DVD??*

I've gone through the "sticky" on the Nav CD up-grades and I need to resolve the question: will the BMW DVD nav version 2007.2 work in my 04 with CD nav system? Will my CD nav system read DVDs?

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The long answer to DVDs being read by the Phaeton CD nav system is 'no'.

2011 European map CDs (as opposed to DVDs) are easily available, but I'm not sure about the availability of North America maps on CD. Bentley Continental Flying Spur ones should work, but I imagine they are not cheap. 

Chris


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

That's what I thought, so what is the latest North American CDs I can get for my 04?

Mike


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*2011 navigation CDs*

2011 is the latest year that I am aware of (I bought my 2011 CDs this year, around April) through the *BMW* web site. I thought this was covered in the sticky...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

seawind3000 said:


> Will the BMW DVD nav version 2007.2 work in my 04 with CD nav system?


No, not if it is a DVD



seawind3000 said:


> Will my CD nav system read DVDs?


No



seawind3000 said:


> ...what is the latest North American CDs I can get for my 04?


To the best of my knowledge, this one, which is dated 2011 (photo below)

*2011 BMW Navigation CD*


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great, thanks. all the searches on ebay only turned up DVDs so I thought I would only be able to get a 06 or 07 set, this looks promising. 

mike


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Colorado CD? Disk 2?*

Does anyone have an updated Nav Disk 2? Colorado?
Nobody seems to from the email responses I am not getting...:wave:


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Bentley Continental Flying Spur ones should work, but I imagine they are not cheap.
> 
> Chris


Funny. We all went the BMW route and if ever in all these years anyone looked into the U.S. Bentley disc solution, no-one posted about it.

I say it because of a recent post where the Britons were buying third-party discs from a couple of no-name guys which advertise their discs as good for Phaeton/Bentley, which seems to confirm Chris' hunch above.


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nav CD*



ttowles said:


> Does anyone have an updated Nav Disk 2? Colorado?
> Nobody seems to from the email responses I am not getting...:wave:


Hello all, 
I still need a Disk 2 (Colorado) CD. Does anyone have one? Nobody I have emailed does.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I can see the tumbleweed blowing across this thread.

This NAR CD set for the Phaeton is version 2S in the header and 5S in the description of what you get for your $249 - but I don't know what year that is.

www.navigation.com

Chris


----------



## tabletennismn (May 5, 2009)

*Love to get a disc for Minnesota*

if anyone has that region available..with the new 2011 CD - thanks AG


----------



## .phaeton (May 2, 2012)

Hey, I just bought a phaeton but it has no nav disk . I'm in Toronto and I'd like to buy the 2012 Canada version if anyone has it please. 

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## sgill (Jun 13, 2011)

*Canada nav cd wanted*

I also am on the lookout for an updated Canada cd, and also for NY state and New England. 
Please write me if you can help, 
[email protected] 
Stephen Gill


----------



## dwasill (Oct 15, 2012)

*Anyone Tested the BMW 2012 CDs?*

I've read through this thread and it seems clear that the only available up to date maps for the Phaetons are utilizing the BMW CD sets. I noticed that there's a 2012 set now available and am wondering if anybody's tried it? 

http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/prod_01...=0&t10=0&sid=D96D55D90E324C3E8D9BDE4FE777100C

If anyone has a Region 1 disc for sale I'd be interested, if not I'll probably buy a set and will have Regions 2 - 9 available if others are interested.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Dibs on the region 6 disc if you buy and break up a set.

Victor


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought the region with Ohio, my home state and Georgia where my mother lives. They work great except the Ohio disc has a defect in the silver substrate inside the plastic where not all of the silver is there. It just happens to include the data for the county right next to mine and several beyond that. It is driving me nuts. The BMW dealer has to have a dealer invoice to send it back which of course I do not have since I bought them from eBay. I have sent a note to the seller but do not expect to hear back.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried copying it using a computer cd drive? They tend to be better at reading damaged discs than a regular player. If you can read it, you can burn a new copy.


----------



## AndrewO (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the disc that covers Florida/southeast and would like to trade/buy the disc for Pennsylvania.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

invisiblewave said:


> Have you tried copying it using a computer cd drive? They tend to be better at reading damaged discs than a regular player. If you can read it, you can burn a new copy.


Is there any copy protection to worry about or can I just do a simple Windows XP disc copy procedure?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I made a backup copy CD with no problems.

Chris


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this BMW 11-CD set for 2013 the latest CD Nav set that will work on a 2006 Phaeton?

http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/prod_01...=0&t10=0&sid=D96D55D90E324C3E8D9BDE4FE777100C


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below is a photo of the 2012 CD set that works with the Phaeton. I think that if you give the part number to a BMW parts specialist (or better still, show them the photo), they will be able to tell you if there is a newer set available.

Michael

*2012 BMW CD Set*


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel foolish for posting this, but maybe I am missing something. So I purchased the 2012 BMW CD version and put it into the player on my ’04 NA phaeton. Yes, it’s the CD version. Anyway, when I put a address in a few odd things are happening. For instance, when I put in my home address I was able to locate the state, town, and street. However, the 2012 CD says there are no street numbers on my street? Odd I thought. The next night I was out in another town. After inserting the town name (quite large town at that), it said only 1 street existed in the entire town, lol! Am I missing something here? Has this happened to anyone else? When I put the factory ’04 CD back in the navigation player, all streets magically re-appear. Although I bought the CD on ebay it appears to be a legitimate copy? I hate buying a second copy just to find out the same thing will happen again. A little help please, thanks.

Maybe its just my system? If someone else wants to try it in theirs they can have it for $35 shipped. Its a region 8 cd. PM me.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Does the disc region definitely cover your area? I seem to recall that the discs contain detailed data from their region plus a much less detailed version of the rest of the country.


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

I think, unless again I'm missing something. 

I am in Pittsburgh, PA.

The disk is region 8.

Anyone else with this disk that can assist?


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

Goodness. So after all this I went and bought another 2012 BMW disk. Inserted it and boom, same problem. Town doesn’t exist! Ha, this is crazy I thought to myself…something has to be wrong. Guess what, the NEW 2012 update took TWP off the name of the town from the 2004 phaeton disk. After taking TWP off the towns name, wha-la…works like a charm.


So, I now have 2, 2012 disks and only need 1. 

ANYONE NEEDED A 2012 REGION 8, NY PA NJ DE MD DC DISK CAN HAVE IT SHIPPED FOR $35. PLEASE PM: 

Thanks and sorry again for the false alarm!


...SOLD...


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

*I just Received 2013 BMW Updated Discs. I am willing to Part Out*

I just received the latest (2013) BMW North American 11 Disc set.

I don't need all the discs and will offer them to fellow Phaeton owners first before I list them on Ebay.

Available are:

Region 1 HI CA NV WA OR
Region 2 MT ID WY UT AZ CO NM ND SD NE

Region 6 MI IN OH KY TN
Region 7 WV VA NC SC
Region 8 NY PA NJ DE MD DC
Region 9 ME VT NH MA CT RI
Region 10 Canada
Region 11 Major Road Network

I am asking 35.00 per region which includes shipping. First come first served.
You may PM me or email me at [email protected] I prefer if you pay via PayPal.


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Disc 1 has been sold.


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Disc 7 and 8 are sold.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Disc 6 is no longer available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

*REgion 5 MS,AL,GA,FL*

I have added Region 5 to the available discs

Email: [email protected] if interested.

35.00 Shipped.

Thanks...Bruce


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Dibs on region 5, email sent.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a #8 NY PA NJ DE MD DC. Will consider an older version than 2012/3 but not older than 2010.


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Region 5 has been sold to Andrew.


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Region 9 has been sold.

Region 2 Remains avaialble


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

Region 2 has been sold.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## saxtonram (May 30, 2013)

*Correct Update CD set for 2006 Phaeton*

Hello all

Today I received and tried my 2013 update CD set for my navigation system on my 2006 Phaeton.

It is item number 65902339013. It is now made by Tom Tom and can be ordered from http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/dataSelection.aspx?sid=4926E4EBC0B84A989D8050BFA41144C9&nocookie=true.

It turns out the CD set for a 2003 7 series BMW (with the CD Nav system) als fits the Phaeton. Well, at least it seems to be working for me in Montana.

Nic


----------



## clong (Sep 20, 2013)

*Looking for 2011 or higher TX CD*

Hello all,

Been lurking on the boards for awhile - what a great resource. I have a 2005 Phaeton, and am looking for the Texas navigation CD (if anybody is buying a set and is splitting them up, or has one not in use). 

Not being too picky, so 2011 or later would be better than the current 8 year old maps.

Thanks!


----------



## twgin (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Mr. Clong (!?)

I have the Texas CD, 2013 version, PM me if you are interested !

Terry


----------



## Sharbotcreek (Aug 25, 2013)

I am looking for the Canada CD, if anyone has it. I have emailed a couple earlier posters with no reply.

Thanks


----------



## twgin (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello there,

I have the Canada CD also, PM me and we can set it up...

Terry


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Just a heads up, I recently bought the 2014 BMW Navigation CDs off eBay and they work fine in my 2004 NAR Phaeton. They are very up-to-date with recent changes in our area.

The BMW part number on the disc I purchased is 65 90 2 284 232. (Not sure if that is just for this disc or the entire set.)


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Stephen,

Thanks for that update, it is a very helpful test and will save a lot of doubt. :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*canada cd*

Still looking for a canada cd.

Please email me as i do not pop by the forum much.

ae86boy at hot mail dot com


----------



## pantera1683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Does anyone have a 2013 or 2014 Region 3 Texas, CD for sale?

Kris


----------



## saxtonram (May 30, 2013)

pantera1683 said:


> Does anyone have a 2013 or 2014 Region 3 Texas, CD for sale?
> 
> Kris


Hi Kris

I still have region 3 for sale (2013):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6080267-2013-Navigation-CDs-for-sale-(65-90-2339-013)


----------



## SolusNonSum (Feb 25, 2014)

macaddiict said:


> Just a heads up, I recently bought the 2014 BMW Navigation CDs off eBay and they work fine in my 2004 NAR Phaeton. They are very up-to-date with recent changes in our area.
> 
> The BMW part number on the disc I purchased is 65 90 2 284 232. (Not sure if that is just for this disc or the entire set.)


Hello Stephen,

Thanks to you. I bought the 2014 BMW Navigation Region 3 CD from *ebay* as well. Worked like a charm in my 2004 NAR Phaeton as well. Contains updated POI's in my area.

The BMW part number referenced in your post is for this entire set of 2014 BMW Navigation CD set. 

- Solus -


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*#6, #8*

Please let me know (pm) if someone has Region 6 and Region 8 (Ohio and PA) discs available, 2014 preferred.
Thank you, my car is lost with the FL CD.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

tynee said:


> Thank you, my car is lost with the FL CD.


It's just trying to tell you it wants to move back to Orlando!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

invisiblewave said:


> It's just trying to tell you it wants to move back to Orlando!


Probably. More than likely, my wife has been talking to it, conspiring behind my back. This winter move has not raised my stock value much in our household.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Just bumping this to the top of the list. Anyone have Region 6 and 8, 2014? If not, looks like I'll have to get the set. Only found one of the discs separate for sale on Ebay.


----------



## CalPhaet (Apr 9, 2015)

tynee said:


> Just bumping this to the top of the list. Anyone have Region 6 and 8, 2014? If not, looks like I'll have to get the set. Only found one of the discs separate for sale on Ebay.


Tried to buy the BMW 11cd set on eBay, it was there and then after I made the offer it disappeared!

Does anyone else know where I can get the 2014 cds? At least for Canada?

Is it still possible to order them from BMW? I've been trolling the web to no avail.

All the best 

Sean..


----------



## CalPhaet (Apr 9, 2015)

It looks like I was able to get the Canadian 2014 disc on ebay (Disk 10), the person was selling 2 discs at a time.... Anyway I'm also going to be getting another state disc but not sure which...? Once I receive it I'll post it so one of you may benefit.

All the best
Sean





CalPhaet said:


> Tried to buy the BMW 11cd set on eBay, it was there and then after I made the offer it disappeared!
> 
> Does anyone else know where I can get the 2014 cds? At least for Canada?
> 
> ...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I bought a region 2 CD from this guy:

http://stores.ebay.com/motorspan?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Just do a search for 65902365696.

It works great around town and "knows" my brother's street in MT that didn't exist in 2004. Haven't gone on a road trip yet, but it has many more POIs in my local area.

I sent him an eBay message asking if he offered the full set for sale, but didn't get a response.

I bought the whole CD set online from these guys:

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/bmw-2015-1nav-11cd-mk-x-65902365696

It comes in a folded paper box like cheap DVD box sets sometimes do. (They _are_ CDs, I just used that description for reference.) I haven't opened it because I haven't wandered out of my region yet. One reason I decided to get it is it's the final CD version and will make my GPS work all over the USA and Canada - as long as no roads ever change. Also, if we can never ever update the NAV, ever, then just maybe it will make my car saleable outside my region.

Maybe if VW brings the Phaeton back to North America, we can retrofit whatever NAV system they come with into our Phaetons. Has anybody tried to retrofit a Touareg NAV system? 

Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

CalPhaet said:


> Tried to buy the BMW 11cd set on eBay, it was there and then after I made the offer it disappeared!
> 
> Does anyone else know where I can get the 2014 cds? At least for Canada?
> 
> ...


Sean, You can read my whole post above, but here is the info you want:

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/bmw-2015-1nav-11cd-mk-x-65902365696

BTW, this is the 2015 CD Final Version.

Eric


----------



## CalPhaet (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Eric! We plan to have the W12 till the end so the most up to date CD I can use before asking Siri will be a blessing..... 

Have a great day. 

PS this Phaeton Forum is beyond awesome I thank all those present and past for such great informative posts. 

Sean


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

You're welcome, Sean.

I plan to do the same.

Hopefully, that website still has them in stock. When I bought my set, they had a picture of the actual product.

I looked on the TomTom website and they didn't even mention CD sets even though they made it. 

Yes, I agree the Phaeton forum is awesome! Normally, I would rely on the Bentley manual, but this forum is much more detailed.

You have a great day also and update this thread when you try out your Canada CD.

Eric


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a heads-up guys, BMW seems to no longer be making updates to the CD collection beyond the 2015 year. Here's their listing for the set, BMW part no. 65 90 2 365 696

http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/prod_01...=0&t10=0&sid=D96D55D90E324C3E8D9BDE4FE777100C

If anyone's splitting up a set, the disc for CA would be appreciated here. Also, does anyone know where a description of how to remove the hat shelf and replace the GPS computer might reside? It's pictured in Michael's TV Tuner retrofit thread, but I don't know the specifics of how to get in there, I think I read something somewhere once about screws having adhesive felt covers or something.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

zoltan99 said:


> Just a heads-up guys, BMW seems to no longer be making updates to the CD collection beyond the 2015 year. Here's their listing for the set, BMW part no. 65 90 2 365 696
> 
> http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/prod_01...=0&t10=0&sid=D96D55D90E324C3E8D9BDE4FE777100C
> 
> If anyone's splitting up a set, the disc for CA would be appreciated here. Also, does anyone know where a description of how to remove the hat shelf and replace the GPS computer might reside? It's pictured in Michael's TV Tuner retrofit thread, but I don't know the specifics of how to get in there, I think I read something somewhere once about screws having adhesive felt covers or something.


WOW! BMW sure charges less than I paid, but I could not find them on the BMW website. The set FCP Euro is selling is the same 2015 Final Edition. I would (and did) buy the complete set to keep because I might want to drive to another region. (I don't tend to sell cars.)

Here's how to remove the hatshelf:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5622018

Looks like a royal pain.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

zoltan99 said:


> Just a heads-up guys, BMW seems to no longer be making updates to the CD collection beyond the 2015 year. Here's their listing for the set, BMW part no. 65 90 2 365 696
> 
> http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/prod_01...=0&t10=0&sid=D96D55D90E324C3E8D9BDE4FE777100C
> 
> If anyone's splitting up a set, the disc for CA would be appreciated here. Also, does anyone know where a description of how to remove the hat shelf and replace the GPS computer might reside? It's pictured in Michael's TV Tuner retrofit thread, but I don't know the specifics of how to get in there, I think I read something somewhere once about screws having adhesive felt covers or something.


The navigational computer is not under the hatshelf. It is in the glove box, next to the CD changer. Only the GPS antenna is in the rear, in the area above the rear window with the rest of the antennas.

In any case, getting access to the electronics beneath the hatshelf is very easy. It's removing the hatshelf itself that is difficult. See http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...J605-Trunk-Lid-Control-Module-TOC-Photos-done.

You need only a Torx screwdriver (T25 if I remember correctly) and the ability to lay on your back in the trunk. There's 7 (5 on the rear edge, 2 on the each side) screws along the edges of the trunk cavity's top panel and two in the center. Remove them and pull the panel down.

For reassembly, note that two of the screws are slightly longer than the others. These go on the sides.


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you sure? I am talking about VW Telematik unit 3D0 035 617. I am not sure if this is J401. I suppose I should probably check the package to see if it is indeed the CD player unit, but from the pictures it did not look like it. I would be surprised.

EDIT: Thank you for your prompt reply and assistance as well. It is appreciated.

EDIT2: I am realizing I may have bought the wrong item. I saw several places where it was listed as the "GPS Computer" and got it used. Oh well, new wall decoration. OnStar will never work again.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

zoltan99 said:


> Are you sure? I am talking about VW Telematik unit 3D0 035 617. I am not sure if this is J401. I suppose I should probably check the package to see if it is indeed the CD player unit, but from the pictures it did not look like it. I would be surprised.
> 
> EDIT: Thank you for your prompt reply and assistance as well. It is appreciated.
> 
> EDIT2: I am realizing I may have bought the wrong item. I saw several places where it was listed as the "GPS Computer" and got it used. Oh well, new wall decoration. OnStar will never work again.



On the OnStar website, they don't list VW under the "Activate Pre-Owned Vehicle" tab. 

Is the reason OnStar doesn't work because VW stopped supporting it, or OnStar stopped supporting VW? I'm guessing it's the latter because VW has never been a GM brand.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

OnStar stopped working because it switched from analog to digital. All the NA Phaetons are analog. My OnStar works great as a bluetooth interface!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

invisiblewave said:


> OnStar stopped working because it switched from analog to digital. All the NA Phaetons are analog. My OnStar works great as a bluetooth interface!


OIC. If somebody wanted to upgrade it, would it be possible?

(In my case, I would rather remove it because that bright green light bugs me at night on road trips.) I know I can retrofit it with an ROW dome light, but that's a mod down the road a ways.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but if it were, someone would no doubt have done it, and to the best of my knowledge, they haven't. You can probably get rid of the light easily enough, those dome light covers lever off (look at the Bluestar instructions for details) and there's a connector behind. Alternatively, just flip down the trunk panel and disconnect the controller (or pull the fuse if it's a separate one).


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

GM offered a conversion from analog to digital to their customers that had an Onstar system pre-set up for this conversion. Thus, I was able to upgrade my analog Onstar in a 2003 Deville to digital (for a not insubstantial fee). The car was pre-wired for this as they saw the analog-digital conversion coming, and I had to sign a release that I was told the system would be becoming obsolete at time of purchase of the car. On the other hand, my 1998 Suburban's Onstar system was not upgradable to digital even at the exorbitant charge GM exacted.

GM licensed Onstar technology to VW as part of settlement of a legal dispute. The VW units, however, were not upgradable to digital Onstar. Once the conversion to digital took effect, that licensing agreement became void, and VW was no longer able to offer Onstar technology. Hence, 2006 MY NAR Phaetons did not come equipped with this, and the system in 2004 and 2005 MY cars became obsolete.

As invisiblewave pointed out, however, Keith Bloom's Bluestar retrofit using the Onstar system adapted for VWAG vehicles equipped with this now obsolete analog Onstar system gives fully integrated bluetooth telephone capabilities. This entails replacing the Onstar module in the trunk with the Costar bluetooth module (after Keith modifies some internals in the overhead Onstar control and changes the gain in the Costar box). For me, this is a perfect solution to seamless integration of bluetooth cellphone functionality and a huge reason to favor 2004/5 MY cars.

I have two of the Onstar boxes I removed from my cars that I haven't discarded yet. Anyone interested in them? I'll be happy to make you a deal... 

Victor


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Victor

-Eric


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd be willing to let my OnStar controller go for a lower price than Victor. Offers by pm.


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

*will this work*

I read above that someone had success with this BMW disk from this seller; 
Can I get a confirmation that indeed this disc will work? I cracked my original: thanks, Greg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-navigat...014-/181437569598?vxp=mtr&hash=item2a3e859a3e


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

fwiw
i contacted Navtech (now company is called "Here" and they state that the BMW disc would not work, but perhaps that is because they want to sell their full set.
he says the unit in my 2004 Phaeton was built by "VDO Mapscape" and that BMW discs would not be compatible.

anyone validate if this is a Go or No Go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181437569598


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

Did you look at any of the photos in this thread?
What did you see?


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw enough information to lead me to contact the disc manufacturers that verbally claimed the BMW discs were incompatible. I saw information here that discredited this manufacturers claim and I saw enough to lead me to post here to inquire if indeed this particular seller had been turned to by anyone in this forum and to determine if their long term success with their purchase was satisfactory. Thanks for your question. 

And thanks to the PMs I received that answered my question which is that yes the seller provided what they expected and that it did work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gdemos said:


> I read above that someone had success with this BMW disk from this seller;
> Can I get a confirmation that indeed this disc will work? I cracked my original: thanks, Greg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-navigat...014-/181437569598?vxp=mtr&hash=item2a3e859a3e


That is the seller who sold me my Region 2 CD. I still haven't gone on a road trip, but it seems to work much better around town and "knows" out of state destinations that didn't exist 10 years ago. My original CD can't even find my VW dealer (which sold Phaetons).

I decided to buy the whole set before they become unobtainable. This seller wouldn't even answer my message asking about the full set, so I bought one from these guys:

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/bmw-2015-1nav-11cd-mk-x-65902365696


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

*$226.99 do you adsvertise for the guy?*



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That is the seller who sold me my Region 2 CD. I still haven't gone on a road trip, but it seems to work much better around town and "knows" out of state destinations that didn't exist 10 years ago. My original CD can't even find my VW dealer (which sold Phaetons).
> 
> I decided to buy the whole set before they become unobtainable. This seller wouldn't even answer my message asking about the full set, so I bought one from these guys:
> 
> https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/bmw-2015-1nav-11cd-mk-x-65902365696


Seriously , why not to buy from BMW dealer $199? or google it and here it comes $185 free S&H
just wonder, are you working for FCP euro?


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Seriously , why not to buy from BMW dealer $199? or google it and here it comes $185 free S&H
> just wonder, are you working for FCP euro?


Why jump down 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN's throat? He was merely sharing his experience. One of the issues with ebay is there are many times a seller lists an item for more than it can be obtained elsewhere. There are clearly differences is how sophisticated people are in searching the internet for best deals. I am sure 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN feels bad enough about this already without your attacking him as a shill for FCP euro.

Peace.

Victor


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ramtor said:


> Seriously , why not to buy from BMW dealer $199? or google it and here it comes $185 free S&H
> just wonder, are you working for FCP euro?


Did you not see my post # 232 where I said that BMW charges less than I paid?

Oh, I see what I did. I just copied what I had posted before. I'm sorry I reposted the old info. My laptop drops letters and sometimes whole sentences on VWortex, so I cut and pasted. 

I'm petty sure when I originally bought them, BMW either didn't have them or they were more expensive after shipping. There are many links to the BMW site in this thread. I also did search the Internet for best price at the time I bought them. Prices _do _change from time to time and suppliers get new stock or run out.

I just found the set at ECS Tuning for $184.80:

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2781345/?gclid=CPWpvsfs6sUCFUWUfgodRLIAzQ

However, I have bought several parts from them in the past. If they had had them in stock, I would have bought from them. After all, I have probably bought 15 or more items from them and only one item from FCP.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Victor R said:


> Why jump down 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN's throat? He was merely sharing his experience. One of the issues with ebay is there are many times a seller lists an item for more than it can be obtained elsewhere. There are clearly differences is how sophisticated people are in searching the internet for best deals. I am sure 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN feels bad enough about this already without your attacking him as a shill for FCP euro.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Victor


Thanks, Victor. 

Eric


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*cd issues*

Ive been following this thread since I joined the forum. I recently tried to use one of the cds recommended on this thread which I purchased off eBay.

It will NOT work in my car. The unit I bought is a region 10 (Canada) 65 90 2 339 013 Tom Tom cd. All my satnav does with this in is show the background topography (browns/blues...no roads or names) ...and thats only when it loads, which is 1/4 of the time. The cds that came with the car work in seconds by comparison.

Seeing as others on the forum claim theirs work fine...could something be wrong with the nav itself?


----------



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> Seeing as others on the forum claim theirs work fine...could something be wrong with the nav itself?


That doesn't seem likely, especially if everything works correctly with your factory CD.

I snagged a 2011 BMW CD for my region and while it works, it does definitely seem to be a little slower than my factory set. While the base geographical information seems to be in the same format, I know each CD contains different extras, so maybe that contributes?

The other thing worth checking would be to get the disc resurfaced. Don't bother with those Skip Dr. things; go somewhere like a used movie or video game store where they have a professional-class machine. A long time ago I worked at one of those places and we had one; it actually uses different grit pads and solutions to strip a thin and precise layer of plastic, leaving a pristine surface. Or, try attacking the other side and get a lens-cleaning disc. Be sure to check for reports that it works with slot loaders though.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I ejected mine and double checked. It's a BMW by Tomtom 2015 Version Region 2 and works great. It has roads that weren't there in 2004 when my VW CDs were made. It loads as fast as the original CDs. The number on it is: 65 90 2 365 696. 

My Phaeton is a 2004.


----------



## trogdor1138 (Apr 13, 2015)

2015 BMW 11-CD set can be had for $153.23 plus shipping here:

BMW Parts Warehouse

They look legit and are connected to the BMW of San Francisco dealer. I just ordered from them; I'll update as to the outcome.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I have managed to do some homework on the cd subject since my last post and have suceeded in getting a set of cds to work in the car.

What we all need is the same cds as the 2002 BMW X5. Other cds for other BMWs dont seem to work.

As stated above by 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN, BMW cds numbered 65-90-2-365-696 work. I just got a set yesterday from a local dealer and tested them this morning and I can day without hyperbole that they are faster than the OEM cds to reference and totally updated/detailed.

Thanks to 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN for the tip! Very happy with the result.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

ae86boy said:


> I have managed to do some homework on the cd subject since my last post and have suceeded in getting a set of cds to work in the car.
> 
> What we all need is the same cds as the 2002 BMW X5. Other cds for other BMWs dont seem to work.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. 

-Eric


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Have been following this thread contently...wondering if the aforementioned NAV CD's will work in the MFD NAVI that was found in the Golf/Jetta MKIV? I have a set of OEM 10 disc that I haven't updated in at least 10 years, then again I do not drive the car that much since it's gone to track/weekend driver status.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

BrewDude said:


> Have been following this thread contently...wondering if the aforementioned NAV CD's will work in the MFD NAVI that was found in the Golf/Jetta MKIV? I have a set of OEM 10 disc that I haven't updated in at least 10 years, then again I do not drive the car that much since it's gone to track/weekend driver status.


You could try a single CD for your region (I don't know which one that would be) from eBay. 

My set covers The USA and Canada.

-Eric


----------



## maccd87 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ebay Link for a guy selling CDs out of a 2015 BMW Set

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322015186328

I think he only has Region 3 and Region 10 left.


----------



## maddog01 (Jan 1, 2016)

*navigation update*

If anyone is has a 2011-2015 BMW NAV update disk that works, please send me the BMW Part Number. The Part Number is to the left of the hole and starts with 65 90 x xxx xxx. I have purchase 4 sets without finding one that works. Thanks!!!

Ken


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

maddog01 said:


> If anyone is has a 2011-2015 BMW NAV update disk that works, please send me the BMW Part Number. The Part Number is to the left of the hole and starts with 65 90 x xxx xxx. I have purchase 4 sets without finding one that works. Thanks!!!
> 
> Ken


Where are you located?

The part number I posted in this thread works for North America (U.S. and Canada).

I have no idea about other countries. 

You should also put what year and model of Phaeton you have so others can help you if you have a question.

-Eric


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ken,

A belated welcome to the forum!

It sounds like either you have been unlucky and received poor copy CDs, by which I mean that the supplier has used poor quality media to copy the originals and the car can't read the media, or your CD Nav reader has some dust on its optical head. You could try running an old-fashioned 'CD Cleaner' CD in it, which may help.

Alternatively you could make your own new copy of one of the CDs you received using a Mac or PC CD-copy utility. It may be that the car can read the better media created on a PC.

Eric's remark about showing your car type and location in posts is a good one. The Forum has the capability to show these details at the left of each post, so that folks know which continent you are on and the car type without having to bother you by asking each time. You can set these using the 'My Settings / My Profile' menu choice seen at the top of the regular desktop forum screen. It's a great help to us.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Since the BMW CD works, is it possible that the BMW MKIV DVD based computer can be installed in the Phaeton? The plugs seem to be identical. I kind of want to try it out.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Paximus said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> A belated welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


I have removed my town and specific cars from my profile because of trolls and cyberbullies on TCL. Now I just mention that I have a Phaeton in the Phaeton forum. 

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phae Phae said:


> Since the BMW CD works, is it possible that the BMW MKIV DVD based computer can be installed in the Phaeton? The plugs seem to be identical. I kind of want to try it out.


It would be worth a try, but would probably require recoding address 7. 

Some things work without recoding. You might luck out. 

Since yours is a 2005, I believe your ZAB is different than the 2004 version. 

-Eric


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I have removed my town and specific cars from my profile because of trolls and cyberbullies on TCL. Now I just mention that I have a Phaeton in the Phaeton forum.
> 
> -Eric


Hi Eric,

I sincerely hope that none of that goes on here in this part of the car forum world. However, folks may present themselves how they please!

I do repeat the mantra about the forum profile periodically, so that one in about 500 posts has it nearby and it's picked up by new visitors in due course. This helps keep up Michael's (PanEuropean's) momentum in maintaining a reasonably traceable and high quality of discussion here. It's not really addressed at particular individuals, so nothing personal.

Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Paximus said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I sincerely hope that none of that goes on here in this part of the car forum world. However, folks may present themselves how they please!
> 
> ...


Well, Chris the model specific forums are usually civil, but over in The Car Lounge, if you don't agree 100% with what they say, they argue and call you names and say you don't know what you are talking about. The latest flame war was after I agreed with a poster's main point. Somehow he missed that I agreed with him in his zeal to attack me. His last response was that I missed his main point. 

I guess I should just avoid that forum completely. 

-Eric


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It would be worth a try, but would probably require recoding address 7.
> 
> Some things work without recoding. You might luck out.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Here's another option: http://www.supertweaks.com/index.php?route=news/article&news_id=273

Doesn't the Continental use the J523 as well? Couldn't we just nab the DVD drive from a later continental and use their DVD drive and map data? 2015 is the last year BMW is making map data in CD format.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phae Phae said:


> Hmm... Here's another option: http://www.supertweaks.com/index.php?route=news/article&news_id=273
> 
> Doesn't the Continental use the J523 as well? Couldn't we just nab the DVD drive from a later continental and use their DVD drive and map data? 2015 is the last year BMW is making map data in CD format.


You could always try. It might work. If it did it would be a worthwhile mod for most people. It might be worth trying if you only grab the DVD unit.

The Bentley infotainment units are over $2500.00 used on eBay (and that's for 2005 units) with a core charge on top of that.

(If you were planning to duplicate the ad in the link you provided).

As far as I know, the later Bentleys used a version of the RNS 810.

Read this thread. I asked if the RNS 810 could be used on NA Phaetons in post # 16:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7228740-RNS-810-Removal-amp-Bluetooth-installation

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phae Phae said:


> Hmm... Here's another option: http://www.supertweaks.com/index.php?route=news/article&news_id=273
> 
> Doesn't the Continental use the J523 as well? Couldn't we just nab the DVD drive from a later continental and use their DVD drive and map data? 2015 is the last year BMW is making map data in CD format.



I think the only viable option for upgraded NAV would be to use a smart phone or tablet with GPS. With a Bluetooth adapter, you could pipe the sound into the ZAB (and answer calls). 

I use a Samsung Tab 10.2 for GPS in my other cars. 

-Eric


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You could always try. It might work. If it did it would be a worthwhile mod for most people. It might be worth trying if you only grab the DVD unit.


Right now I'm looking for the part number for the Bentley DVD drive. Not succeeding at the moment.

I'd also like to confirm if the Phaeton and Bentley headunits are internally the same. I suspect they are, but I'm not sure yet.

I think my best bet (and cheapest one!) will be to buy a MKIV BMW drive, and try it out.


----------



## desantj (May 26, 2013)

*BMW 2015 North America High 11-Disc Set - Works Fine in my 2004 Phaeton*



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I ejected mine and double checked. It's a BMW by Tomtom 2015 Version Region 2 and works great. It has roads that weren't there in 2004 when my VW CDs were made. It loads as fast as the original CDs. The number on it is: 65 90 2 365 696.
> 
> My Phaeton is a 2004.


Mr Eric - sir, I can verify that the disc set part number you provided - 65 90 2 365 696 - works in my 2004 Phaeton's Nav unit. I believe I ran across this forum back in 2013 when I was looking to replace the VW 2008 (?) version 2S disc set I'd bought because it was so outdated. I saw the info for the BMW 2013 North America High 11-Disc set, 65 90 2 339 013 - and bought it online from Classic BMW in Plano, TX for $195 (plus $4.99 for shipping). That set worked just fine as well - and the 2015 set I just bought/received is replacing it. 

The only minor confusion I have so far is how Disc 11 - the Major Road Network disc - is supposed to work. I put it into my Nav unit while parked in my driveway and waited a few minutes but it never came up with a display on the screen. I live in Laurel, Maryland less than 5 miles from I-95 and about 10 miles above the Washington, DC Beltway (I-495S and W/I-95 S). I may try it again when I'm traveling on I-95 or the Beltway and see if it fires up.

The other "complaint" would be for BMW or TomTom...who determines the contents of each disc/which states are combined? The Region 7 disc has WV, VA, NC, and SC on it, while the Region 8 disc has NY, PA, NJ, DE, MD, and DC on it. Anyone who lives in the metro DC area and commutes through/around MD and DC to get to VA probably has the same question...plenty of residents drive from one of the 3 states (MD, VA, and DC - although DC's not a state - yet!) to get to their jobs in one of the others. Too bad there's not a way to "delete" certain states from both discs to build a new disc with those 3 states on it.

I saw at least one other person used the part number you provided to buy a set that worked, so I'll join him in saying, "Thanks for the information!" And, Happy New Year! JRD

Jim DeSantis


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

desantj said:


> Mr Eric - sir, I can verify that the disc set part number you provided - 65 90 2 365 696 - works in my 2004 Phaeton's Nav unit. I believe I ran across this forum back in 2013 when I was looking to replace the VW 2008 (?) version 2S disc set I'd bought because it was so outdated. I saw the info for the BMW 2013 North America High 11-Disc set, 65 90 2 339 013 - and bought it online from Classic BMW in Plano, TX for $195 (plus $4.99 for shipping). That set worked just fine as well - and the 2015 set I just bought/received is replacing it.
> 
> The only minor confusion I have so far is how Disc 11 - the Major Road Network disc - is supposed to work. I put it into my Nav unit while parked in my driveway and waited a few minutes but it never came up with a display on the screen. I live in Laurel, Maryland less than 5 miles from I-95 and about 10 miles above the Washington, DC Beltway (I-495S and W/I-95 S). I may try it again when I'm traveling on I-95 or the Beltway and see if it fires up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

Happy New Year! to you also.

I just used info already in this thread. 

I bought the Region 2 disk first to make sure it would work. I did buy the whole set later, but have never used another region's CD. I haven't ventured out of Region 2 yet.

I had a TomTom GPS unit before I bought a Phaeton. I believe they charged about $90.00 for a yearly USA update download. I downloaded Europe once and that was also expensive. 

Our 2015 CDs will be outdated for local roads in a few years and I will probably go back to a separate GPS for new areas.

-Eric


----------



## desantj (May 26, 2013)

*BMW CD North America High 65 90 2 339 013 2013 Version 11-CD Disc Set*

Mr Eric - sir, I agree...I'd read somewhere that the 2015 CD set was the last year BMW intends to make such sets available.

I'd bought a Magellan car unit back in 2009 and then Magellan quit making map updates available for it, so it's gathering dust...

I bought a Garmin unit with lifetime traffic and lifetime map updates - so far, so good with keeping it up to date and working!

I bought my 2015 CD set from a place called ECS Tuning in Ohio for $187.99, which included free FedEx Ground shipping. They're on the web at ecstuning.com or by phone at 1-800-924-5172, part number 2781345. The BMW part number is 65 90 2 365 696.

--- Switching gears to the title item now ---

I now have subject item sitting here, starting to gather a little light dust. I originally paid $195 plus $4.99 shipping and handling to Classic BMW in Plano, TX to purchase the set. I stored the set in the Phaeton's Nav Disc wallet in the glovebox, which didn't seem to affect it any. 

I'm willing to send the entire disc set to anyone who wants it - I just want the mailing cost for it in return. (You choose the mailing method - US Post Office, UPS, or FedEx.) I don't want to try and sell each disc individually - if someone else wants to do that after getting the set, that's their business. I'm also not trying to recover my purchase price nor any part of the purchase price of the new set. The discs don't serve any purpose to me now that I have the new ones, so I'm just "recycling" them.

Anyone who wants the 2013 11-CD set can contact me via E-Mail - click on my handle in the left column and choose the E-Mail (not the Private Message) option. Then, we can work out the mailing and payment arrangements.

Regards and Happy New Year to all! JRD

Jim D in Laurel, MD

-------UPDATED 15 Jan 2017-------

Hi all, the 2013 11-disc set has been requested by someone so it's no longer available. 

The 2015 11-disc set should be available through BMW, ECS Tuning (where I bought mine), or from other vendors that can be found via Google search, or on eBay/Amazon.

Regards to all! JRD

Jim D in Laurel, MD


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

*Is there a later version than the 2015 disks?*

Does anyone know if the 2015 CDs ended up being the latest available?

Thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

It appears BMW have discontinued this part number. There is one vendor on fleabay selling what appears to be copied discs as "used". Anyone tried them?

Looking for a set myself.


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

Drehkraft said:


> It appears BMW have discontinued this part number. There is one vendor on fleabay selling what appears to be copied discs as "used". Anyone tried them?
> 
> Looking for a set myself.


As an FYI, I went to my local BMW dealer with their part number to inquire about it. I think the 11 disk set was around $235. He said there were 65 or so sets left in the country, continent or world. Can't remember  but they were only 2 days away. This was about a month ago. I have a 2012 set but since the nav. system is so antiquated, I just use my phone. I do wonder if the graphics on the 2015 set are any better or if it's just a limitation of the system.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

Different p/n for the 11 disk set? I checked the 2015 p/n .


----------



## lectricman (Dec 29, 2017)

Drehkraft said:


> Different p/n for the 11 disk set? I checked the 2015 p/n .


This is the set:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113145116446?ViewItem=&vxp=mtr&item=113145116446


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi.
Have anyone tested these new navigation DVD's?
It 2018/2019 BMW maps.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173764374232

Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

gwiken65 said:


> Hi.
> Have anyone tested these new navigation DVD's?
> It 2018/2019 BMW maps.
> 
> ...


Hmm. This thread is about Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America. Your link is for BMW 2018 2019 Professional Navigation Maps Europe Sat Nav DVD - EUROPE. Not sure why North American owners would want Europe navigation maps. And, not sure the 2004-2006 VW Phaetons that were imported to North America could use DVD's on a navigation disc reader that is made for CDs. I may be missing something though.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

93celicaconv said:


> Hmm. This thread is about Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America. Your link is for BMW 2018 2019 Professional Navigation Maps Europe Sat Nav DVD - EUROPE. Not sure why North American owners would want Europe navigation maps. And, not sure the 2004-2006 VW Phaetons that were imported to North America could use DVD's on a navigation disc reader that is made for CDs. I may be missing something though.


Yes, true.
My idea wasn't the NAR maps, rather the tech to read and use the maps. Maybe another European Phaeton owner is hunting new CD's.

If it's wrong, my bad.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Forum ruling:

Despite the thread title, it's OK to widen this thread to include all ages of Phaetons and other locations. It was created when only the original model was in existence and most active participants were in North America, but the questions about CD and DVD availability from BMW and other sources are still valid. Please see post #1 for more information.

The Phaeton Forum tends to focus more on threads of long-lasting combined information and maybe a little less of the quickfire 'Hi Joe' transient content that is in many other forums. Not that there's anything wrong with those, that's just how it panned out.


Here are some other relevant Nav Disk threads:

Swaps of parts of whole sets of data disks:
New 2012 CD Set for Navigation is out
2009 Navigation CDs now available from Navteq

Why we don't have Google Maps:
Google Maps RNS-810 Fiscon-Plus

TMC traffic information in areas that have appropriate FM data coverage:
Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS TMC in the UK
BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD


Chris


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Paximus said:


> Forum ruling:
> 
> Despite the thread title, it's OK to widen this thread to include all ages of Phaetons and other locations. It was created when only the original model was in existence and most active participants were in North America, but the questions about CD and DVD availability from BMW and other sources are still valid. Please see post #1 for more information.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris.
This is good compiled info.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

And thanks for the clarification on how this forum works. Most are strict on the topic title. I think it is great that in this particular forum, folks can branch out a bit. I was missing something. Now I got it. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Appreciate your feedback.


We can certainly rename the thread if that helps for the future. Thank you for clarifying!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Juhani (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe it could be possible to take maps from DVD and copy them on several CD,s. Maps are probably same but Phaeton CD-drive cant read DVD. 
I have Maps for Europe 2011 and there are changes or it wont find addres


----------

